# GBAtemp Java Minecraft server - come hang out and play with your fellow GBAtemp users!



## Hells Malice (Aug 2, 2021)

reserved


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 2, 2021)

this is not a farmer friendly server :C


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> this is not a farmer friendly server :C


Fishing > farming


----------



## cubes (Aug 2, 2021)

Minecraft will never die!


----------



## Schneiderus (Aug 2, 2021)

I will come tomorrow


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 2, 2021)

Heck yeah! I remember trying to set this up a while back but couldn't find enough volunteers. What kind of hardware are we running off of?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 2, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Heck yeah! I remember trying to set this up a while back but couldn't find enough volunteers. What kind of hardware are we running off of?


Various parts of Chary's haunted PC collection. It's probably fine ;O;


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 2, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Various parts of Chary's haunted PC collection. It's probably fine ;O;


Lol that's awesome. I'm excited to join. I already invited a handful of irl friends because we've been looking for a small server and I don't have the $400 to build one (I don't have any spare haunted parts).


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Heck yeah! I remember trying to set this up a while back but couldn't find enough volunteers. What kind of hardware are we running off of?


The ram is the weakest link but I can get some better kind if it's an issue. It's a ryzen 2700x and 2060 super, and ddr4 2600 8gb.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 2, 2021)

OMG-


----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 2, 2021)

If only I had Java in the first place... I am just stuck with Bedrock on the Xbox.


----------



## ZeroFX (Aug 2, 2021)

a christian server?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 2, 2021)

GABO1423 said:


> If only I had Java in the first place... I am just stuck with Bedrock on the Xbox.


This might be something to look into down the line later. https://geysermc.org/
IDK if it works with the mods in place, but it allows crossplay between Java and Bedrock if the server admins employ it.


----------



## phalk (Aug 2, 2021)

Do I have to buy the game to enter this?


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 2, 2021)

phalk said:


> Do I have to buy the game to enter this?


Of course, GBATemp does not support piracy, even if discussion of piracy is allowed.  They wouldn't host a piracy-enabled server.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 2, 2021)

Why not install The Twilight Forest? It's a really good mod.

Edit: It's basically an extra dimension added onto the game, and is completely optional.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Is it alright if I use MultiMC to play on the server?


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 2, 2021)

Are there any Minecraft-specific rules, such as limits on automation, or minimum/maximum build sizes?  Also, I strongly recommend adding FTB Utilities, since it adds land claiming making it much harder to grief people.  Also adds /home and /tpa which are pretty nice to have.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maq47 said:


> Why not install The Twilight Forest? It's a really good mod.
> 
> Edit: It's basically an extra dimension added onto the game, and is completely optional.



It's very laggy and overused, Personally I'd prefer they not add it, just my opinion.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 2, 2021)

Are plugins an option? I have a copy of mcMMO I can provide, @Chary.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 2, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Are there any Minecraft-specific rules, such as limits on automation, or minimum/maximum build sizes?  Also, I strongly recommend adding FTB Utilities, since it adds land claiming making it much harder to grief people.  Also adds /home and /tpa which are pretty nice to have.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


There is land claiming and the home command, unsure about TPA though.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 2, 2021)

This sounds cool, I might drop by tomorrow and have a pootle around!

If it somehow turns out the performance isn't what you're happy with, there's always the option to try Fabric instead of Forge, and see how it runs with some of jellysquid's mods like Lithium and Phosphor.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 2, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> This sounds cool, I might drop by tomorrow and have a pootle around!
> 
> If it somehow turns out the performance isn't what you're happy with, there's always the option to try Fabric instead of Forge, and see how it runs with some of jellysquid's mods like Lithium and Phosphor.


Would require a world reset


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 2, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> There is land claiming and the home command, unsure about TPA though.


Can @Chary or @Hells Malice add in Controllable Mod? I like using a USB controller to play.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 2, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Would require a world reset


Yeah that's true. It was only a thought. I'm just a big fan of how smooth Fabric can be compared to Forge  I'm sure the setup as it stands will be fine!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 2, 2021)

I would've been very excited 10 years ago.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 2, 2021)

D*rn I only have bedrock mobile 
Hope you guys have fun, though!


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 2, 2021)

Is building dicks something forbidden?

... asking for a friend...


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 3, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> This might be something to look into down the line later. https://geysermc.org/
> IDK if it works with the mods in place, but it allows crossplay between Java and Bedrock if the server admins employ it.


that is probably not something that can work out considering the fact that it's a modded server. not a vanilla server


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 3, 2021)

No griefing... RIP


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 3, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> No griefing... RIP


Griefung is always okay as long as you don't get caught


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 3, 2021)

Photo of my house rn <3


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2021)

i live in the land of wheat


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 3, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> This might be something to look into down the line later. https://geysermc.org/
> IDK if it works with the mods in place, but it allows crossplay between Java and Bedrock if the server admins employ it.



Wut that's really cool. Doesn't work with mods or forge but I didn't know that was a thing lol.



Maq47 said:


> Why not install The Twilight Forest? It's a really good mod.
> 
> Is it alright if I use MultiMC to play on the server?



Things are vanilla-y for now. But eventually we'll vote on mods to add if we keep an active community. To keep things interesting.
You can use MultiMC I just chose CurseForge cuz it automates things very well for people less familiar with mods.



Mikemk said:


> Are there any Minecraft-specific rules, such as limits on automation, or minimum/maximum build sizes?  Also, I strongly recommend adding FTB Utilities, since it adds land claiming making it much harder to grief people.  Also adds /home and /tpa which are pretty nice to have.



FTB mods are awful. I hate using them but pretty much have to for a few things cuz 1.16.5 is a little sparse in some categories. We use FLAN for protection which is an awesome mod. 

No rules for automation or build sizes at the moment. Claim sizes will naturally control some of those issues and we don't have much to actually automate at the moment.



Maq47 said:


> Are plugins an option? I have a copy of mcMMO I can provide, @Chary.



Sponge hasn't updated to 1.16.5 yet unfortunately so no plugins for now. Only forge mods.




Kirgane said:


> This sounds cool, I might drop by tomorrow and have a pootle around!
> 
> If it somehow turns out the performance isn't what you're happy with, there's always the option to try Fabric instead of Forge, and see how it runs with some of jellysquid's mods like Lithium and Phosphor.



Honestly i'd love to use Fabric for the optimizations but that's about the only good thing about it. Its content pool is still really sparse and i'm unfamiliar with most of it.



lokomelo said:


> Is building dicks something forbidden?
> 
> ... asking for a friend...



Not forbidden but I can't be held responsible for what Chary will do to you or your property


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 3, 2021)

That sounds epic! I'll have to drop by, I haven't played modded MC in forever. Will y'all be setting up a voice chat on the Discord?


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2021)

Fruit


----------



## SimisFul (Aug 3, 2021)

I used to love playing on public servers but I got tired of loosing my progress as servers go down or admins decide to reset the map. Its one thing starting over but it sucks not being able to go back and be nostalgic about old worlds. Thats one of the things that really got me into self hosting. I might come by and chat around tho


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 3, 2021)

SimisFul said:


> I used to love playing on public servers but I got tired of loosing my progress as servers go down or admins decide to reset the map. Its one thing starting over but it sucks not being able to go back and be nostalgic about old worlds. Thats one of the things that really got me into self hosting. I might come by and chat around tho


+1 for public world downloads if it gets reset


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 3, 2021)

I'll try to join later if I can. Looks fun tho

Reminds me of a different youtuber server that I cant get into anymore.


----------



## Navonod (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm joining.


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 3, 2021)

*Some Mojang account issues later* Oh, wow. Only 4 downloads of the modpack thus far? I expected more support for our grand leaders than that!
*gets back to downloading all the things to make this run*


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 3, 2021)

SimisFul said:


> I used to love playing on public servers but I got tired of loosing my progress as servers go down or admins decide to reset the map. Its one thing starting over but it sucks not being able to go back and be nostalgic about old worlds. Thats one of the things that really got me into self hosting. I might come by and chat around tho



Tbh I also hate starting over and stuff. As long as the server is up I don't plan to wipe. Even if we have to reset maps I have pretty extensive tools to transfer items and even buildings. Though I don't think we'll ever need to, I plan to just add sub-worlds to explore for more loot if it's ever needed, especially if a mod with world generation is added.



Nerdtendo said:


> +1 for public world downloads if it gets reset



I'll definitely distribute the world files when the time comes. I still enjoy going back to some of my old worlds. Hell I have the world I played on for my very first server back when alpha first added server-side saves. We played that damn map all the up until shortly after mobs got released for multiplayer I believe. Been a while.



BLsquared said:


> *Some Mojang account issues later* Oh, wow. Only 4 downloads of the modpack thus far? I expected more support for our grand leaders than that!
> *gets back to downloading all the things to make this run*



I think it takes a while to update lol. Been 4 downloads since yesterday, those 4 were me twice, Chary and Scarlet.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 3, 2021)

Are large scale farms gonna work at all or should I give up on that dream now?


----------



## Aneki (Aug 3, 2021)

This sounds interesting, I'll give it a try soon!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 3, 2021)

*cries in bedrock*


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 3, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I think it takes a while to update lol. Been 4 downloads since yesterday, those 4 were me twice, Chary and Scarlet.


Ah, that makes sense. Twice for you, eh?
12/10 would take Chary's fries again.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 3, 2021)

Aaaaaaaand, the server is down.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 3, 2021)

Joined, lost awareness, then suddenly realized I needed to go to bed for work an hour ago. 10/10 minecraft server


----------



## MariArch (Aug 3, 2021)

>no griefing 

I sleep zzz


----------



## MamaLuigiS (Aug 3, 2021)

Ngl kinda wished it was 1.8.9. Either way I'll see u guys there.


----------



## bomigoton (Aug 3, 2021)

I will come to say hi.
It must be 10 years since the last time I played minecraft on a server. Did it change a lot? 
Curious to find out.

Edit: my old minecraft name is puni79


----------



## Jayro (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm currently playing.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2021)

Honestly highest props for the scythe mod. Mass farming has never been so easy. If we can just get backpacks so I can carry my crop I'll be set ;O;


----------



## Sathya (Aug 3, 2021)

btw i live in Java, island of indonesia. I dont know why there is a name like Java script, java(etc). if someone know the reason behind java name, please tell me.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 3, 2021)

well, well finally a server I would joint? 
haven't played since 1.7.* ... xD
Gonna be fun I guess see you there, be friendly


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Aug 3, 2021)

cool beans


----------



## Jayro (Aug 3, 2021)

Aaaaaaaand the server crashed. Hell's Malice went to bed, so I guess I'll try again later. I had just found diamonds too.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 3, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Aaaaaaaand the server crashed. Hell's Malice went to bed, so I guess I'll try again later. I had just found diamonds too.


yeah you crashed it with your diamonds xD


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2021)

Restarted it. Sorry for the crash--not sure what happened there. It's working again.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 3, 2021)

Chary said:


> Restarted it. Sorry for the crash--not sure what happened there. It's working again.


Bless you.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 3, 2021)

Stayed up a while last night with Malice, Jayro, and MamaLuigi. Got full diamond and finally found a place to settle down. Definitely a ton of fun.


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Aug 3, 2021)

Oh boi aquaculture... time for my pc to explode just to play on a server again 

Edit: I double checked. Maybe do Waystones?
https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/mc-mods/waystones


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2021)

I might drop by one day!


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chary said:


> The ram is the weakest link but I can get some better kind if it's an issue. It's a ryzen 2700x and 2060 super, and ddr4 2600 8gb.


Are you sure that connectivity isn't the weakest link here?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 3, 2021)

Mr.Faq2015 said:


> Oh boi aquaculture... time for my pc to explode just to play on a server again
> 
> Edit: I double checked. Maybe do Waystones?
> https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/mc-mods/waystones



Oh yeah I forgot that mod existed.
Definitely going on the consideration list


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 3, 2021)

What's up with this?


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 3, 2021)

Having good fun so far 

I think my only suggestion would be to maybe include Chisel just for more block variations, but otherwise it's awesome as is.



Hells Malice said:


> Honestly i'd love to use Fabric for the optimizations but that's about the only good thing about it. Its content pool is still really sparse and i'm unfamiliar with most of it.



Yeah that's fair. I don't know a lot about Fabric mods either. Since the Tempcraft pack isn't huge, there's probably a good chance of most things having Fabric equivalents but it's spending the time to find them...

Anyway, no need to break what seems to be working well already.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 3, 2021)

Sathya said:


> btw i live in Java, island of indonesia. I dont know why there is a name like Java script, java(etc). if someone know the reason behind java name, please tell me.


Java (language) is named after the Java coffee, which is grown in or around Java, Indonesia. Javascript was named to takes advantage of the popularity of Java.



Maq47 said:


> What's up with this?
> View attachment 272007


All or almost all 1.13+ modded servers do that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 3, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> What's up with this?
> View attachment 272007



That would be poor design choices.
There are mods on the server that are purely server side and don't need to be loaded by the client, and some on the client only it needs as well. Unless your client and the server have IDENTICAL mods down to the exact version number, it'll show that error. It doesn't mean anything. And no point bloating the client for a checkmark



Kirgane said:


> Having good fun so far
> 
> I think my only suggestion would be to maybe include Chisel just for more block variations, but otherwise it's awesome as is.
> 
> ...




I actually tried to get Chisel but it refused to load and kept crashing the server. That was pretty early on so tbh I just chucked it in the garbage lol. Really not sure what was tripping it up.

I could probably recreate what we have now relatively well but the fabric version of biomes o plenty was kinda ehh. A lot of little mods aren't bad almost all of the big ones don't have fabric equivalents yet. I'm really hoping the forge fabric compatibility projects make some good progress soon. That'd be the ideal. Like the sponge forge of olde


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 3, 2021)

@Chary @Hells Malice Would it be OK if I made a temp discord server for the MC server? At least until/if ya'll get an official one running.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 3, 2021)

BLsquared said:


> @Chary @Hells Malice Would it be OK if I made a temp discord server for the MC server? At least until/if ya'll get an official one running.



Wouldn't be much point since people can just use the official gbatemp discord and i'll eventually link to that one anyway


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 3, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Wouldn't be much point since people can just use the official gbatemp discord and i'll eventually link to that one anyway


True. 
Maybe make a channel specifically for MC then?


----------



## lordelan (Aug 3, 2021)

I would have preferred a *Factorio* server. 
However, keep it running until I get my *Steam Deck*. Thanks.
Btw off topic question: Will the (amazing) Steam Deck get an extra gbatemp subforum?


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2021)

BLsquared said:


> True.
> Maybe make a channel specifically for MC then?


Just made a voice chat channel!


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2021)

this isn't at all a fire hazard


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not sure if you saw the suggestions while I was in game, but I suggest adding Extra Bit Manipulation (Will allow people to create custom armor using chisel & bits, among other stuff) and Little Tiles (Will enable custom particle effects and moving parts in builds).  Little Tiles is somewhat though not completely redundant if Create ends up getting added, though that mod leans far from vanilla Minecraft.

Create is one that can fit well in vanilla or can be pretty far from vanilla depending on how people use it.

Chisel significantly increases load times and is a somewhat divisive mod.

Dynamic Trees are pretty cool, but does impact load times.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 4, 2021)

gonna try this out today


----------



## Sathya (Aug 4, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Java (language) is named after the Java coffee, which is grown in or around Java, Indonesia. Javascript was named to takes advantage of the popularity of Java.
> 
> 
> All or almost all 1.13+ modded servers do that.


so the devloper of java coffe is from indonesia?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 4, 2021)

mmm?
EDIT:



bruh


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 272047


Hey I had a sign there


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 4, 2021)

Sathya said:


> so the devloper of java coffe is from indonesia?


Coffee is a drink made from the beans of the Coffee plant.  Java Coffee is a variety of coffee native to Java.


----------



## rimoJO (Aug 4, 2021)

yay


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 4, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Hey I had a sign there


i wasnt there when i joined

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 4, 2021)

Just making some buildings. Woosh.


----------



## Phenj (Aug 4, 2021)

Good idea: terrible execution.
1) This isn't a Minecraft forum, therefore you'll find mostly casual minecraft players
2) If there's something that casual MC players hate, it's mods; very hard to learn.
3) Should've had done Vanilla MC.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 4, 2021)

Phenj said:


> Good idea: terrible execution.
> 1) This isn't a Minecraft forum, therefore you'll find mostly casual minecraft players
> 2) If there's something that casual MC players hate, it's mods; very hard to learn.
> 3) Should've had done Vanilla MC.


I mean the mods are simple to install and can largely be ignored if you don't want to use them. I usually play vanilla but am genuinely loving the small changes the mods bring. I also don't really see an issue with the playerbase being casual. It's just another place for people on the site to hang out and interact.


----------



## Phenj (Aug 4, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> I mean the mods are simple to install and can largely be ignored if you don't want to use them. I usually play vanilla but am genuinely loving the small changes the mods bring. I also don't really see an issue with the playerbase being casual. It's just another place for people on the site to hang out and interact.


the casual playerbase isn't a problem by itself, mods are the problem, casuals don't like mods


----------



## bomigoton (Aug 4, 2021)

I played vanilla mc mostly, but i like this server. The mods do not disturb me, the claim mechanic is fine for me. Most people here are nerdy enough to adjust to the setup, even as casual gamers.
Gathered some material yesterday, will do a sandcastle later today. 
This is a fun server, good idea.


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2021)

Phenj said:


> Good idea: terrible execution.
> 1) This isn't a Minecraft forum, therefore you'll find mostly casual minecraft players
> 2) If there's something that casual MC players hate, it's mods; very hard to learn.
> 3) Should've had done Vanilla MC.


1. What's the issue with casual players? The idea is to play with other people from the Temp, not necessarily to play with Minecraft experts.
2. This was very simple to install. If you can't follow the instructions then maybe this isn't for you.
3. Personally I also like vanilla, but eh.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 4, 2021)

Here's my place at the moment, growing trees like there's no tomorrow in order to feed the 16x16 colossal chest project (for science):


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 4, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> Here's my place at the moment, growing trees like there's no tomorrow in order to feed the 16x16 colossal chest project (for science):


Saw it pop up along the path I'm making, looks very nice!

The chest project looked interesting too.
If you'd like I can drop off logs I chop while working on the path every once in a while nearby.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for the offer, but between Baoulettes and me, we managed to get together enough wood to finish the 16x16x16 beast:






For comparison, the one in the front is 7x7x7. Good job to Baoulettes 

I kind of expected the server to break, or for the whole world to suddenly get sucked into it when it was finished, or some other disastrous outcome... but apparently it actually worked, lol

EDIT: By my calculation that's 110,592 slots of storage space. Eat that, Refined Storage


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 4, 2021)

what version of forge do you need latest or recommended?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

failed to connect to server what?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nvm it pays to read directions XD


----------



## SimisFul (Aug 4, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> what version of forge do you need latest or recommended?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> failed to connect to server what?


Probably crashed again


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 4, 2021)

I might join. Is it survival or creative?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 4, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> I might join. Is it survival or creative?


It be survival!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2021)

Phenj said:


> Good idea: terrible execution.
> 1) This isn't a Minecraft forum, therefore you'll find mostly casual minecraft players
> 2) If there's something that casual MC players hate, it's mods; very hard to learn.
> 3) Should've had done Vanilla MC.



I can't say I was looking for a server with the sweatiest automation pro gamers lmao.
The server has a good number of people coming and playing so your standards are apparently pretty wrong, and I have no idea why you bothered posting. If you're not interested that's cool. We considered a vanilla server but they have very little longevity so if mods aren't your cup of tea just say so and move on.

Btw, by and large ANY gamer attempting to engage in a community outside of a built-in ecyosystem like Xbox Live or PSN are probably a step above casual at minimum. Especially given this is also a homebrew site.



chrisrlink said:


> what version of forge do you need latest or recommended?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Ye curseforge downloads the version we're using.
Makes updating the server's mods a pain but everything else easier for users.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2021)

Alright just did the first mod update since launch and learned Curseforge doesn't handle updates well I guess lol

If the client doesn't automatically update for you, you'll need to right-click and select the latest version



Which apparently re-installs the modpack and clears all previous settings.

I'm uh, looking into a solution because that's pretty terrible. No idea why Curseforge operates like this.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 4, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Alright just did the first mod update since launch and learned Curseforge doesn't handle updates well I guess lol
> 
> If the client doesn't automatically update for you, you'll need to right-click and select the latest version
> View attachment 272121
> ...


Would it be possible to just put a mod bundle in the Temp download centre, or is there something bad about redistributing stuff?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Would it be possible to just put a mod bundle in the Temp download centre, or is there something bad about redistributing stuff?



That would work, I was just hoping to keep things simple. A vast majority of mods allow for free distribution. Optifine is the only one I can think of that isn't.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 4, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> That would work, I was just hoping to keep things simple. A vast majority of mods allow for free distribution. Optifine is the only one I can think of that isn't.


Could be worthwhile for people like me who hate CurseForge. If it's too much effort though I do feel that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2021)

Nah it's very simple to just copy the mod list

Upon further inspection it might just overwrite the options.txt
Why? I have no idea.
But Kirgane said their map data and waypoints were preserved.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm the only one who gets disconnected from the server?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 4, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> I'm the only one who gets disconnected from the server?


You've gotta update your resource pack in curse forge


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 4, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> You've gotta update your resource pack in curse forge


Oh, gotcha


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Alright just did the first mod update since launch and learned Curseforge doesn't handle updates well I guess lol
> 
> If the client doesn't automatically update for you, you'll need to right-click and select the latest version
> View attachment 272121
> ...


fuck that means i have to reinstall optifine
to ease to pain (for me and a select few) can you add optifine as one of the mods in the pack (i need dynamic lightning and shaders)


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> fuck that means i have to reinstall optifine
> to ease to pain (for me and a select few) can you add optifine as one of the mods in the pack (i need dynamic lightning and shaders)


It's been covered a few times but Optifine can't be redistributed. I feel your pain lol


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 5, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Especially given this is also a homebrew site.



If this sticks around a while, perhaps a mod bounty for a custom mod for the server?  Like the old homebrew bounties.



Hells Malice said:


> Alright just did the first mod update since launch and learned Curseforge doesn't handle updates well I guess lol
> 
> If the client doesn't automatically update for you, you'll need to right-click and select the latest version
> View attachment 272121
> ...



Tell people to use GDLauncher instead?  Curseforge isn't great.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Aug 5, 2021)

rip bedrock players


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 5, 2021)

I will be torturing myself by manually seeking all of these mods to play them on MultiMC rather than installing 50 other launchers for each server. I would prefer to keep my computer clean. Not to mention my fair share of client side mods I like to use (fair play, of course.)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 5, 2021)

today i have opened bunger boss alongside NavAU
its gbatemps first restraunt!


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 5, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I will be torturing myself by manually seeking all of these mods to play them on MultiMC rather than installing 50 other launchers for each server. I would prefer to keep my computer clean. Not to mention my fair share of client side mods I like to use (fair play, of course.)


Luckily enough, GDLauncher let's me download packs from CurseForge


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 5, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I will be torturing myself by manually seeking all of these mods to play them on MultiMC rather than installing 50 other launchers for each server. I would prefer to keep my computer clean. Not to mention my fair share of client side mods I like to use (fair play, of course.)


You don't need to do that.  99.9+% of modpacks are on curse, and curse modpacks can be downloaded with the curse launcher, MultiMC, or GDLauncher, your preference.  You only need one of the 3.  I recommend GDLauncher, since it has a pack browser, but both GDLauncher and MultiMC are better than Curse launcher.



Spoiler: How to install the pack on MultiMC


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 5, 2021)

What about the mod that backports 1.17 content to 1.16?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 5, 2021)

I love dedicating 6GB to the Java heap.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 5, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I love dedicating 6GB to the Java heap.


gave it 8gb if ram
my pc has 4gb of breathing space


----------



## Jayro (Aug 5, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> gave it 8gb if ram
> my pc has 4gb of breathing space


I figured I'd utilize a large chunk of my 32GB. I need faster ram though, 3600MHz is a bit slow to me.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Alright just did the first mod update since launch and learned Curseforge doesn't handle updates well I guess lol
> 
> If the client doesn't automatically update for you, you'll need to right-click and select the latest version
> View attachment 272121
> ...


There is no 'Versions' option for me...
Edit: It's because I enabled content management for the profile. Disabling it allowed the update. Carry on...


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 5, 2021)

@Hells Malice, can you re-enable the /rtp command for everyone? I like random teleports.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Why is Hwyla not working anymore?


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 5, 2021)

@Maq47 You should be able to reenable HWYLA if you press 0 on your numpad and adjust the config there. After the update it had taken up a value from Malice's setup that hid it I think.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 5, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> @Maq47 You should be able to reenable HWYLA if you press 0 on your numpad and adjust the config there. After the update it had taken up a value from Malice's setup that hid it I think.


Well, what setting re-enables it? I've toggled everything on that was off with no result...
Edit: relogging did nothing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 

Edit: Fixed. Thanks, @Kirgane!


----------



## Jayro (Aug 5, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> @Hells Malice, can you re-enable the /rtp command for everyone? I like random teleports.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Why is Hwyla not working anymore?


There's now a /RTP button at spawn.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 5, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> gave it 8gb if ram
> my pc has 4gb of breathing space


11gb haha


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 5, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I love dedicating 6GB to the Java heap.





Crazynoob458 said:


> gave it 8gb if ram
> my pc has 4gb of breathing space





Jayro said:


> I figured I'd utilize a large chunk of my 32GB. I need faster ram though, 3600MHz is a bit slow to me.





bonkmaykr said:


> 11gb haha



Too much RAM in Minecraft reduces performance.  Don't give more than 5GB for this.  3 or 4GB might even be better, but I'm using 5.


----------



## rensenware (Aug 5, 2021)

Is there a way to obtain the modpack without curseforge? It doesn't support linux.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 5, 2021)

jupitteer said:


> Is there a way to obtain the modpack without curseforge? It doesn't support linux.



I haven't used it myself but some other folks in the thread have mentioned GDLauncher, which seems to have a linux version available for download.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 5, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> @Hells Malice, can you re-enable the /rtp command for everyone? I like random teleports.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Why is Hwyla not working anymore?



There's an RTP button on the blue bulletin board in the spawn village

And yeah Hwyla being toggled off by default must've snuck in by accident. Won't happen in any future updates


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 5, 2021)

btw have yall considered adding https://geysermc.org/ to enable playing between both bedrock and java edition?


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 6, 2021)

MarioMasta64 said:


> btw have yall considered adding https://geysermc.org/ to enable playing between both bedrock and java edition?


Bedrock doesn't support mods


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 6, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Too much RAM in Minecraft reduces performance.  Don't give more than 5GB for this.  3 or 4GB might even be better, but I'm using 5.


really? i dont have such problems at all. i don't even understand how that happens.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jupitteer said:


> Is there a way to obtain the modpack without curseforge? It doesn't support linux.


Right sidebar > Recent Files
https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/modpacks/tempcraft


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 6, 2021)

If anyone happens to get optifine working, let me know how. It makes my game freeze on loading.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 6, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> 11gb haha


correction: 12gb

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nerdtendo said:


> If anyone happens to get optifine working, let me know how. It makes my game freeze on loading.


hah? just plop optifine into the mods folder


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 6, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> correction: 12gb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That's what I did...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 6, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> That's what I did...


tried reinstalling modpack and optifine?
EDIT: oh try waiting like 10 minutes while frozen


----------



## Sono (Aug 6, 2021)

I would include instructions for MultiMC or ATLauncher, as the Twitch client is really intrusive, and also sucks ass compared to the former alternatives, especially if you would only install it for this occasion only.



Spoiler: Image instructions for ATLauncher


















I prefer ATLauncher because it can update the modpack before launching it, and is MUCH easier to use than MultiMC (especially for beginners).


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 6, 2021)

so i now let people take 3 pieces of food now for bunger boss
also i finnaly slouched around to install a shaderpack



EDIT: moor images


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 6, 2021)

what the sign says
coords are 2380, (elevation), -216


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 6, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 272254
> what the sign says
> coords are 2380, (elevation), -216


When I finish up w/ my path I'll make an actual farm to supply some Pam's food.
I'll throw in what I can every once in a while in the meantime.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 6, 2021)

There's some bread in a chest at the end of the leaf path if nobody's found that yet lol


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 6, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> There's some bread in a chest at the end of the leaf path if nobody's found that yet lol


I shifted that a little bit since I wasn't done building it yet, but it's still there with the sign.
Thank you for putting that there, pitstops are a good idea for it.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 6, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> I shifted that a little bit since I wasn't done building it yet, but it's still there with the sign.
> Thank you for putting that there, pitstops are a good idea for it.


It would've been a nice place to stop tbf, was a nice duck pond.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 6, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Bedrock doesn't support mods


ofc not but geysermc itself is a mod to allow bedrock users to join, tho is that why mine didnt work can geysermc not be used with any other mods at all? i just use image2map on my server but i can never get bedrock to connect to the geysermc bedrock server


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 6, 2021)

Why isn't LimeLib in the modpack? It's required for Simple Storage Network, right?


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 6, 2021)

You should put soul soil in the grass path for soul speed travel.  Or ice



Nerdtendo said:


> If anyone happens to get optifine working, let me know how. It makes my game freeze on loading.


Drop it in the mods folder.  Be sure to use version 1.16.5 G8.  If that doesn't work, post the crash log, or just wait longer.



Sono said:


> I would include instructions for MultiMC or ATLauncher, as the Twitch client is really intrusive, and also sucks ass compared to the former alternatives, especially if you would only install it for this occasion only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GDLauncher best.  People have gotten viruses from using ATLauncher before.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 6, 2021)

Chary said:


> Fishing > farming


rare chary L


----------



## livid_hen (Aug 6, 2021)

MarioMasta64 said:


> ofc not but geysermc itself is a mod to allow bedrock users to join, tho is that why mine didnt work can geysermc not be used with any other mods at all? i just use image2map on my server but i can never get bedrock to connect to the geysermc bedrock server


Geyser is a proxy not a mod.
For a while there was a program being worked on to load forge mods into bedrock, but it's development was discontinued. (I believe it was far, _far _too complicated... having to write a layer to convert java instructions into... what is bedrock programed in? C#?)
The closest thing to a mod in bedrock atm is behavior packs.


----------



## Sono (Aug 6, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> GDLauncher best.  People have gotten viruses from using ATLauncher before.



How so?

I downloaded ATLauncher from Github, and no problems.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 7, 2021)

this game runs well on a m1 mac


----------



## Chary (Aug 7, 2021)

I just saw the bridge...omg guys, what a cool structure!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 7, 2021)

Chary said:


> I just saw the bridge...omg guys, what a cool structure!


did you see my gate


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 7, 2021)

Sono said:


> How so?
> 
> I downloaded ATLauncher from Github, and no problems.


Note that ATLauncher downloads this party content...  And unlike curse, it doesn't scan every mod, and allows packs to be uploaded with third party mods.


----------



## Sono (Aug 7, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Note that ATLauncher downloads this party content...  And unlike curse, it doesn't scan every mod, and allows packs to be uploaded with third party mods.



Well don't download untrusted packs then


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Aug 7, 2021)

livid_hen said:


> Geyser is a proxy not a mod.
> For a while there was a program being worked on to load forge mods into bedrock, but it's development was discontinued. (I believe it was far, _far _too complicated... having to write a layer to convert java instructions into... what is bedrock programed in? C#?)
> The closest thing to a mod in bedrock atm is behavior packs.


i use paper and the spigot plugin of geysermc

geysermc gets loaded but i cannot get it to connect but i can get the java port to connect

so i gave up on it

and no not trying to get the mods to work simply the server which is practically vanilla on my end, irrelevant to the heavily modded gbatemp server tho yea


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 7, 2021)

rip my backpack


----------



## livid_hen (Aug 7, 2021)

MarioMasta64 said:


> i use paper and the spigot plugin of geysermc
> 
> geysermc gets loaded but i cannot get it to connect but i can get the java port to connect
> 
> ...


Oh you're just trying to get it to get geyser working for yourself? You may want to set the server ip in the server.properties to the ip of your computer, i find that fixes plugins like portminer and geyser.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 7, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Why isn't LimeLib in the modpack? It's required for Simple Storage Network, right?



If it was required, the modpack wouldn't load lol. It's not required. Curseforge specifically grabs all dependencies for something you add to a modpack.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 7, 2021)

oh hells malice when your online next time can you add a golden hoe to my inventory i lost my old one becuase of the thing


----------



## Jayro (Aug 7, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> There is land claiming and the home command, unsure about TPA though.


There is a blue wall at spawn with a tpa button, taking you to a random location.




Crazynoob458 said:


> oh hells malice when your online next time can you add a golden hoe to my inventory i lost my old one becuase of the thing


Any gold hoe you build will work.


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
> Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.


you need a shovel to craft a boat in bedrock

I will never forgive them


----------



## Jayro (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
> Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.


Show me a mod-supported Minecraft that isn't Java where the mods are still free. Go ahead, I'll wait...


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> you need a shovel to craft a boat in bedrock
> 
> I will never forgive them


so they both have different gameplay mechanics?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 7, 2021)

@Jokey_Carrot  spitting fax in the mc server chat


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Show me a mod-supported Minecraft that isn't Java where the mods are still free. Go ahead, I'll wait...


theres a website full of bedrock mods


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> theres a website full of bedrock mods


yes but a lot of mods that we have on java arent on bedrock


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> yes but a lot of mods that we have on java arent on bedrock


they can be converted


----------



## Jayro (Aug 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> yes but a lot of mods that we have on java arent on bedrock


Or won't ever get updated as often, etc


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Aug 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 272321
> @Jokey_Carrot  spitting fax in the mc server chat


It's a mixed up, muddled up, shook up world, except for Lola
La-la-la-la Lola


----------



## livid_hen (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
> Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.


For me it's almost purely mods. And the absence of as much supervision from microsoft. And the different combat system. And not needing a shovel to craft a boat.


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

livid_hen said:


> For me it's almost purely mods. And the absence of as much supervision from microsoft. And the different combat system. And not needing a shovel to craft a boat.


lol people really hate that shovel requirement


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
> Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.


Mods is a huge one.  Bedrock behavior packs can't create new blocks, and they're limited in how big they can be.

Another is functional Redstone.  Java Redstone has some odd quirks (which the community loves), but it's consistent.  Bedrock Redstone has an element of randomness.

Lastly, worldgen.  The Bedrock Nether can't generate roofs for the new biomes, and has netherrack instead.


Scarlet said:


> you need a shovel to craft a boat in bedrock
> 
> I will never forgive them


That's a change I support actually.  There's a shovel in the icon, and you need a paddle.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
> Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.


No... I play both versions. You simply cannot achieve the same thing on bedrock


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Mods is a huge one.  Bedrock behavior packs can't create new blocks, and they're limited in how big they can be.
> 
> Another is functional Redstone.  Java Redstone has some odd quirks (which the community loves), but it's consistent.  Bedrock Redstone has an element of randomness.
> 
> ...


hmm, i see. thanks for the inadept expiation


as for me in my opinion  
I VASTLY love the bedrock ver better mainly for cross platform, i can play with all my friends regardless of console or PC
i have a high spec PC with raytracing and the bedrock is vastly more optimized for new pc's 
smoother gameplay
( FPS above 60 unlocked) dynamic resolution, 4K and above.
exponentially faster loading that takes advantage of my NVME
 and for ME at least all the mods that "I" need have been ported already

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nerdtendo said:


> No... I play both versions. You simply cannot achieve the same thing on bedrock


well besides any core changes to the game it can BUT you need to know C++ coding instead of java


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> hmm, i see. thanks for the inadept expiation
> 
> 
> as for me in my opinion
> ...


And the fact that mods will never be compatible on any console version and that the program is extremely closed off. You can make some basic plugins but not much further.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> hmm, i see. thanks for the inadept expiation
> 
> 
> as for me in my opinion
> ...


Java version would also take advantage of the SSD, though it might be more notable on Bedrock where a lot more data is loaded from the drive.

I forgot, on Java you can also set custom skins, for free, whereas on Bedrock you're limited to combinations from the skin packs, for money.


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 7, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> And the fact that mods will never be compatible on any console version and that the program is extremely closed off. You can make some basic plugins but not much further.


that limitation is a decision of sony and microsoft


Mikemk said:


> Java version would also take advantage of the SSD, though it might be more notable on Bedrock where a lot more data is loaded from the drive.
> 
> I forgot, on Java you can also set custom skins, for free, whereas on Bedrock you're limited to combinations from the skin packs, for money.


I have my own custom skin, and friends can see it. There's a website you can upload a template to and it makes it for you, or as I do, just have a Photoshop template to make it myself


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 7, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> that limitation is a decision of sony and microsoft
> 
> I have my own custom skin, and friends can see it. There's a website you can upload a template to and it makes it for you, or as I do, just have a Photoshop template to make it myself


And Nintendo. I'm not trying to argue, I'm just saying that from first hand experience that bedrock is a less rounded experience.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 8, 2021)

Non-premium allowed? C=


----------



## Jayro (Aug 8, 2021)

Java gives me the ability to make my own skin from scratch. Still waiting for that ability in Bedrock.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 8, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> they can be converted


do you know what your saying
there is no such thing as "convert a mod"
you need to rewrite the mod
(end of one post)
so heres my colossal chest (oh boy its bigger then my house)




oh and i made a house near jayros place its next to scotts house



interior


----------



## Sono (Aug 8, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> people just are infatuated with the legacy Java version of minecraft for some reason. one i hear the most is better mod support but in my research its just a matter of  2 different roads to the same path. you can do the same on both but its just a different coding language.
> Feel free to enlighten me on key differences.



Minecraft runs everywhere (I could probably even join the server on my phone if I wanted).

Bedrock on the other hand... does it even exist for Linux? Or macOS?
I don't even have Microsoft Store, so I can't even play Bedrock, despite owning it...
I won't get started on the heavy monetization either...


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 8, 2021)

The only thing interesting about Bedrock is that it performs more smoothly than the Java edition and supports some extra graphical froth (raytracing) that personally isn't to my taste - even if I had a graphics card to support it, I prefer the look of shaders.

I would think it's extremely unlikely that the modding community will be moving away from Java edition any time in the near future. The PC community is too deeply rooted there - there's been many years of work before Bedrock even came to exist.

If Bedrock modding was so great, it would have seen more interest by now.

I _was_ hugely interested in Hytale's gameplay and supposed approach to modding, but with recent news about that game's release plans, I'm more doubtful and disappointed rather than hyped any more. Don't get me started on it :S


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 8, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> The only thing interesting about Bedrock is that it performs more smoothly than the Java edition and supports some extra graphical froth (raytracing) that personally isn't to my taste - even if I had a graphics card to support it, I prefer the look of shaders.
> 
> I would think it's extremely unlikely that the modding community will be moving away from Java edition any time in the near future. The PC community is too deeply rooted there - there's been many years of work before Bedrock even came to exist.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard any updates on Hytale... What happened?


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 8, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> I haven't heard any updates on Hytale... What happened?


Well, I'm not sure when you last looked up on the game. I'll try to keep it fairly short but you can always check up on their website for the details.

They announced that Riot had acquired the dev team as an independent studio in April 2020. There were a few more monthly updates up to August 2020 when they announced they'd be posting news less often as they concentrated harder on working on the actual game. In general, the trend was they were evolving from modders into actual game developers - moving into an office, hiring more people etc., which is fine and I understand that takes time (and of course Covid had some impact). Since then, there's been a whole lot of silence until last month when they made another news post. If you read just that I'd recommend it, but to summarise...

No release until 2023 _at the earliest_, and they're now aiming to release on _all_ platforms - including mobile - as close together as possible, whereas before they'd given the impression a PC launch would be first and consoles / other platforms would be later. What you make of that is up to you, but I'm seriously doubting that modding functionality will be as powerful as the 2018 trailer suggested. I'm really afraid now that the game will get gutted because of mobile.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 8, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> Well, I'm not sure when you last looked up on the game. I'll try to keep it fairly short but you can always check up on their website for the details.
> 
> They announced that Riot had acquired the dev team as an independent studio in April 2020. There were a few more monthly updates up to August 2020 when they announced they'd be posting news less often as they concentrated harder on working on the actual game. In general, the trend was they were evolving from modders into actual game developers - moving into an office, hiring more people etc., which is fine and I understand that takes time (and of course Covid had some impact). Since then, there's been a whole lot of silence until last month when they made another news post. If you read just that I'd recommend it, but to summarise...
> 
> No release until 2023 _at the earliest_, and they're now aiming to release on _all_ platforms - including mobile - as close together as possible, whereas before they'd given the impression a PC launch would be first and consoles / other platforms would be later. What you make of that is up to you, but I'm seriously doubting that modding functionality will be as powerful as the 2018 trailer suggested. I'm really afraid now that the game will get gutted because of mobile.


and we all know who owns Riot...... the damn commies ( is this Riot Games we're talking abut here?)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 8, 2021)

why did this thread slowly devolve into people complaining about bedrock and java


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> why did this thread slowly devolve into people complaining about bedrock and java



Tis the GBAtemp way

Fall for troll bait, lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 9, 2021)

Forgive my extreme Minecraft noobness, but is the Wii U version able to connect to java servers?  I'm not sure how all the Minecraft builds can function, but I though I had heard that the Wii U version is essentially the Java version, and that's the version I have, so I'd totally be down to connect if I can.


----------



## Sono (Aug 9, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Forgive my extreme Minecraft noobness, but is the Wii U version able to connect to java servers?  I'm not sure how all the Minecraft builds can function, but I though I had heard that the Wii U version is essentially the Java version, and that's the version I have, so I'd totally be down to connect if I can.



Pretty sure WiiU is just console edition.

Besides, there are some quality-of-life mods so you sadly need the modpack.

However, if you have a phone, and can acquire the mods and configs folder from a PC, you could attempt to join from a phone.

Edit: not MCPE, but desktop Java on phone


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 9, 2021)

Sono said:


> Minecraft runs everywhere (I could probably even join the server on my phone if I wanted).
> 
> Bedrock on the other hand... does it even exist for Linux? Or macOS?
> I don't even have Microsoft Store, so I can't even play Bedrock, despite owning it...
> I won't get started on the heavy monetization either...


Oooh, you have a point there, didn't even bother noticing that bedrock is technically windows only for pc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> Forgive my extreme Minecraft noobness, but is the Wii U version able to connect to java servers?  I'm not sure how all the Minecraft builds can function, but I though I had heard that the Wii U version is essentially the Java version, and that's the version I have, so I'd totally be down to connect if I can.


Unless something changed in the last couple years I don't think the Wii u version connects to anything or has any kind of online whatsoever. And "IF" it did it's not quite the bedrock edition it would be exclusively to Wii u players online only.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 10, 2021)

here a little progress of my castle  
 
The fact I need more cobble is already painful I made a generator with piston and quite good pickaxe but it still take forever to get enough cobble ahah.
At the moment there is nothing in the interrior


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 10, 2021)

Can we please replace Xaero's Minimap with Journeymap? I like the ability to have zoom levels less than 1x.

Edit: Modpack permissions: https://journeymap.readthedocs.io/en/latest/about/licensing/
Edit 2: Just got this today. Is it worth it?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 10, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Can we please replace Xaero's Minimap with Journeymap? I like the ability to have zoom levels less than 1x.
> 
> Edit: Modpack permissions: https://journeymap.readthedocs.io/en/latest/about/licensing/
> Edit 2: Just got this today. Is it worth it?
> ...


I'm pretty sure minimaps are client-side.
You should be able to just remove Xaero's and put in Journeymap.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 10, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Edit 2: Just got this today. Is it worth it?
> 
> View attachment 272727



Oh, they've finally started migration?  Was supposed to start 1.5 years ago.

It's worth it if you want to keep your account.  Also you'll get a free cape.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 10, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> I'm pretty sure minimaps are client-side.
> You should be able to just remove Xaero's and put in Journeymap.


Doesn't work:




Edit:


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 10, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Doesn't work:
> View attachment 272733


Ah, my bad then.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 10, 2021)

@Hells Malice, can you look into this? Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fixed. I had to edit the config file for Xaero's Minimap to disable the minimap, then enable both that mod and Journeymap.


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2021)

Xaeros is better, but I keep losing my way points. Idk why. Maybe journeymap is more stable.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2021)

The issue is fixed now. I had Xaero on the server in case it had some server-only functions like Journeymaps. It doesn't as far as I can tell so I just removed it. A byproduct of it being on the server meant it made itself a required mod rather than optional.

And yeah I still like it more because it's way more lightweight but it sure isn't stable.


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 10, 2021)

Journeymap also integrates nicely with other mods, but I don't think there's any such mods on the server.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> here a little progress of my castle
> View attachment 272702 View attachment 272703
> The fact I need more cobble is already painful I made a generator with piston and quite good pickaxe but it still take forever to get enough cobble ahah.
> At the moment there is nothing in the interrior


Shaders that pretty would bring my 1060 to it's knees... I really need an RTX card.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 10, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Shaders that pretty would bring my 1060 to it's knees... I really need an RTX card.


I own an 1070 and it run perfectly fine


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> I own an 1070 and it run perfectly fine


What shaders and settings? I'm forcing 1080p on my 4K TV for performance reasons, and I have optifine installed.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 10, 2021)

Jayro said:


> What shaders and settings? I'm forcing 1080p on my 4K TV for performance reasons, and I have optifine installed.


I use AstraLex (BSL Edit) By LexBoosT 24.1 I disable motion blur (it look ugly for me) and cel shading else it is all by default^^
On optifine I disabled Fogs /sun/moon and enabled fast math etc.
I have it on stable 60 fps so that fine since my monitors can not go higher


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> I use AstraLex (BSL Edit) By LexBoosT 24.1 I disable motion blur (it look ugly for me) and cel shading else it is all by default^^
> On optifine I disabled Fogs /sun/moon and enabled fast math etc.
> I have it on stable 60 fps so that fine since my monitors can not go higher


Thanks, I'll give that a go here real soon.


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 11, 2021)

Strange things are happenin...


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 11, 2021)

Note: I do not endorse nor encourage drinking the moonshine BLsquared is making to cause this to happen


----------



## Jayro (Aug 11, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> I use AstraLex (BSL Edit) By LexBoosT 24.1 I disable motion blur (it look ugly for me) and cel shading else it is all by default^^
> On optifine I disabled Fogs /sun/moon and enabled fast math etc.
> I have it on stable 60 fps so that fine since my monitors can not go higher


Dude, this looks SO GOOD! I've never been able to run shaders before very well, they've always been so heavy! But this runs great on my system with Optifine!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 11, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Dude, this looks SO GOOD! I've never been able to run shaders before very well, they've always been so heavy! But this runs great on my system with Optifine!
> 
> View attachment 272800


gotta try out that shaderpack


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 11, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> gotta try out that shaderpack


if you want to boost your fps you can turn down Biomes blending 
The lower it is the better, seem like shader and biombe blending is a pain ^^ 
usually I use biome blend 15x15 but outof curiousity with shader I turn it down to minimum and I almost doubled my fps so maybe you could try that on bigger shaders ^^


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 11, 2021)

tolerable with motion blur

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Baoulettes said:


> if you want to boost your fps you can turn down Biomes blending
> The lower it is the better, seem like shader and biombe blending is a pain ^^
> usually I use biome blend 15x15 but outof curiousity with shader I turn it down to minimum and I almost doubled my fps so maybe you could try that on bigger shaders ^^


where is that specifically?
EDIT: nvm found it


----------



## Jayro (Aug 11, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 272801
> tolerable with motion blur
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I believe it's an Optifine setting.

It's so amazing. <3


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 11, 2021)

tolerable


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 11, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I believe it's an Optifine setting.
> 
> It's so amazing. <3
> 
> View attachment 272802


God go underwater, that blew me away. The light streaming through is so lush.

After using default settings for so long, everything about shaders is just so amazing.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 11, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 272804
> tolerable


What's a GeForce MX130 ? I'm on a 1060 6GB card, and getting similar FPS as you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scarlet said:


> God go underwater, that blew me away. The light streaming through is so lush.
> 
> After using default settings for so long, everything about shaders is just so amazing.


Agreed, and I love the warping effect too.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 11, 2021)

Jayro said:


> What's a GeForce MX130 ? I'm on a 1060 6GB card, and getting similar FPS as you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


shit laptop gpu


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 11, 2021)

Another option you can change in some shader packs is to disable waving leaf blocks. Can really boost FPS especially when exploring around an area with a lot of trees!



Baoulettes said:


> here a little progress of my castle
> The fact I need more cobble is already painful I made a generator with piston and quite good pickaxe but it still take forever to get enough cobble ahah.
> At the moment there is nothing in the interrior



If you still need cobble I can probably rustle you up a few stacks


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 11, 2021)

i decided to test out the shaderpack on the mac
well... it crashed
prolly becuase of opengl or apples emulator


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Ummmm, why is the server down?
Edit:


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 11, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Ummmm, why is the server down?
> Edit:
> View attachment 272817


I blame Texas. Just gotta be patient and wait for Chary to appear. Unbeknownst to many, she does actually sleep


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 11, 2021)

@Chary your website is down...


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 11, 2021)

S-server... is down?...

_*tries desperately not to panic*

*EDIT 4 hours later: urge to panic rising aaaaaa*_


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 11, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> Another option you can change in some shader packs is to disable waving leaf blocks. Can really boost FPS especially when exploring around an area with a lot of trees!
> 
> 
> 
> If you still need cobble I can probably rustle you up a few stacks


nah I have my pickaxe and generator with piston to move me around sooo it just matter of time^^


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 11, 2021)

Sorry guys server is up.
I swear to god windows is sentient and purposefully chooses the worst possible times to update. And I disabled windows updates so it never does it again ;o;


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 11, 2021)

trust me ill join... eventually...

if i do join btw, ill be under 'Redbird4'. old mc username that i had.


----------



## GCS (Aug 11, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Sorry guys server is up.
> I swear to god windows is sentient and purposefully chooses the worst possible times to update. And I disabled windows updates so it never does it again ;o;


Install arch or gentoo in it /s


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Sorry guys server is up.
> I swear to god windows is sentient and purposefully chooses the worst possible times to update. And I disabled windows updates so it never does it again ;o;


Why can I not ping the server, then?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 11, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Why can I not ping the server, then?


There's 8 people online atm, it's definitely up. I have a lovely Stream Deck plugin that tells me how many people are online at all times lol


----------



## Jayro (Aug 12, 2021)

Sorry I can't be on until super late, I'm a working squiddo now.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 12, 2021)

Geese.

That is all.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 13, 2021)

@Chary I haven't seen you on lately. Busy?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't even know what to do on the server anymore. Maybe I'll build a giant replica statue of myself out of wool?


----------



## Chary (Aug 14, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> @Chary I haven't seen you on lately. Busy?


My PC actually was having a ton of difficulties connecting to the server...they seem to be sorted out now though! I blame AT&T


----------



## Jayro (Aug 14, 2021)

Chary said:


> My PC actually was having a ton of difficulties connecting to the server...they seem to be sorted out now though! I blame AT&T


Woah, a new profile pic? Epic.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 16, 2021)

@Hells Malice the server is down again...


----------



## Navonod (Aug 16, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> @Hells Malice the server is down again...
> 
> View attachment 273186


Yeah. I was working on my mob farm and everything froze.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Sorry guys server is up.
> I swear to god windows is sentient and purposefully chooses the worst possible times to update. And *I disabled windows updates* so it never does it again ;o;


Just disabling the services/editing the registry doesn't work, and you need Group Policy, which requires Windows 10 Pro, just FYI.

The services auto re-enable after a reboot, same for the registry edits. The registry edits also revert when creating a restore point for some reason, so if you have Home, that's probably the culprit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's back up now. Yay!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 16, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Just disabling the services/editing the registry doesn't work, and you need Group Policy, which requires Windows 10 Pro, just FYI.
> 
> The services auto re-enable after a reboot, same for the registry edits. The registry edits also revert when creating a restore point for some reason, so if you have Home, that's probably the culprit.



Mate I know exactly what i'm doing lol i've probably been telling windows updates to shove it since you've been in diapers.

Server just randomly decided to crash, luckily I just got off work and caught it pretty much immediately. I'll put in an auto restart one of these days but i've been busy.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 17, 2021)

Did golems dropping iron get turned off?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Did golems dropping iron get turned off?



Yeap it was actually always disabled, i'm not sure why they ever started again.

Tbh going forward I plan to stamp out most unintended forms of automation. I'd like to make a modpack where players actually play the game rather than AFK all day like it's an idle game. For the time being *most* mob farms will still work tho. Villager trading should remain the same.

In that same vein i'm hoping to add some new mods either tomorrow or the next day. Still testing a few cuz they have some uh...not very server friendly items. Like Tinkers' beautiful EFLN, pretty much an incredibly cheap tnt snowball. Dear god Tinkers why.

Still on the fence about some but hoping to add more fun mods that add things to do. I'd also like to add a dimension or two to add more exploration or ways to generate new ores/mod spawns.

So far on my radar are:
Mowzie's Mobs (adds some very well made bosses and a handful of interesting regular mobs)
Alex's Mobs (adds a crapton of fun mobs with various drops for all sorts of fun utility items)
The Outer End (expands The End to be more interesting, might need to wipe The End for that one)
Dimensional Dungeons (Add some fun randomly generated dungeons where blocks cannot be destroyed or placed, forcing you to combat them as intended)
Tinkers Construct (Everyone's favourite overpowered tool mod lol, does add a lot of fun stuff though)

For dimensions I'm less sure tbh. Unfortunately, most of the dimensions i've played with died with 1.12. But I want to add some sort of mining dimension that could be wiped as necessary.
For content adding dimensions there's still some interesting looking ones about. Haven't looked too thoroughly yet.
Atum 2
Twilight Forest (i'm a bit skeptical since TF has always had big performance issues)
Blue Skies
The Undergarden
The Bumblezone (more of a joke dimension, seems fun though)


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 18, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> so i now let people take 3 pieces of food now for bunger boss
> also i finnaly slouched around to install a shaderpack
> View attachment 272252
> EDIT: moor images
> View attachment 272253


what sp is that


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 18, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Yeap it was actually always disabled, i'm not sure why they ever started again.
> 
> Tbh going forward I plan to stamp out most unintended forms of automation. I'd like to make a modpack where players actually play the game rather than AFK all day like it's an idle game. For the time being *most* mob farms will still work tho. Villager trading should remain the same.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I'm not sure if I agree with that direction. I've been setting up some automatic farms so I can work on large scale projects without the need for endless grinding... I don't think farms take the fun out of the game, but instead enable a different kind of constructive fun for players in late game. If you don't want players to AFK, just enable a stricter AFK kick. I'll probably have to scale back some of the ideas in my head. That's not my call to make though, so I'll relegate all of my complaining to this post.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Hmmm... I'm not sure if I agree with that direction. I've been setting up some automatic farms so I can work on large scale projects without the need for endless grinding... I don't think farms take the fun out of the game, but instead enable a different kind of constructive fun for players in late game. If you don't want players to AFK, just enable a stricter AFK kick. I'll probably have to scale back some of the ideas in my head. That's not my call to make though, so I'll relegate all of my complaining to this post.



I can't think of much that requires near-endless iron, gold, bones, gunpowder, enderpearls, etc. A vast majority of materials for builds are really simple to harvest and don't have automated farms anyway. Given villagers are broken there isn't even much scarcity for top-tier tools either.

AFK kickers don't work, and can never work. It takes 5 seconds to make an in-game machine that bypasses an AFK kick, or 5 seconds to make a macro move you forward then back every x minutes.

If (or moreso when tbh) Tinkers is added it doubles all iron and gold ore you mine by using the Tinkers smelter over a vanilla furnace. If not i'm still looking for more interesting ways to naturally find resources (like Dimensional Dungeons).

If people want infinite resources there's already a mode for that lol. I don't see the point of a creative server with extra steps.

The only real mechanic I can understand farming is XP, and there are mod solutions to that as well.

Not part of my decision but I also can't stand the look of all these hideous cobblestone monstrosities every 100 blocks to farm mobs.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 18, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I can't think of much that requires near-endless iron, gold, bones, gunpowder, enderpearls, etc. A vast majority of materials for builds are really simple to harvest and don't have automated farms anyway. Given villagers are broken there isn't even much scarcity for top-tier tools either.
> 
> AFK kickers don't work, and can never work. It takes 5 seconds to make an in-game machine that bypasses an AFK kick, or 5 seconds to make a macro move you forward then back every x minutes.
> 
> ...


I mean, there are plenty of benefits to having copious amounts of items (see: Hermitcraft, 2b2t). If the devs thought they were OP, they would have been nerfed in vanilla. Instead, they made some farms (like iron) easier to build. That decision reeks of "intended game mechanic" to me. The point isn't "infinite resources in survival". It's about the point in the game where you've progressed past "survival" and are trying to achieve "thriving". At a certain point, people get fed up with just surviving and having to grind if they want to do build something crazy cool or efficient without the use of the cheat button.

As for the farms you don't understand the use for:
 Iron is beneficial for large scale redstone projects, any sort of build that what's to incorporate chains, rails, iron blocks, etc.
 Gold is necessary for redstone, bartering, cooking high tier meals, decorative blocks
 Bones are beneficial for anything agricultural (bonemeal), but skeleton farming is also great for arrows, which are painful to craft.
 Gunpowder - Rockets, TNT for concrete farms or just general explosiveness
 Enderpearls - are useless, but you've gotta admit that the ender ender is a pretty sweet XP farm

What I'm saying is that I don't really think it's necessary to keep adding mods to achieve things that the game already has systems in place for. It's like slapping a band-aid onto a wound that's already healed.

Again, I'm not telling you how to run the server. I'm just explaining from a different kind of player's point of view why an anti-farm stance is a negative instead of a positive. People like me think that any mods should be supplemental to the existing gameplay. Not an overhaul of existing mechanics.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 18, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> what sp is that


shildurs enhanced default or something like that


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> I mean, there are plenty of benefits to having copious amounts of items (see: Hermitcraft, 2b2t). If the devs thought they were OP, they would have been nerfed in vanilla. Instead, they made some farms (like iron) easier to build. That decision reeks of "intended game mechanic" to me. The point isn't "infinite resources in survival". It's about the point in the game where you've progressed past "survival" and are trying to achieve "thriving". At a certain point, people get fed up with just surviving and having to grind if they want to do build something crazy cool or efficient without the use of the cheat button.



It actually reeks of copium and excuses lol. There are almost no projects any player will build that requires near-infinite resources in a survival server. Barring youtubers who make content to survive. Vanilla doesn't fix things because it's vanilla. It's meant for 6 year old kids who can barely scrape a cobblestone box together and die to skeletons in full prot 4 diamond armor.




> As for the farms you don't understand the use for:
> Iron is beneficial for large scale redstone projects, any sort of build that what's to incorporate chains, rails, iron blocks, etc.
> Gold is necessary for redstone, bartering, cooking high tier meals, decorative blocks
> Bones are beneficial for anything agricultural (bonemeal), but skeleton farming is also great for arrows, which are painful to craft.
> ...



I'm well aware of what farms are for. I've very likely played this game significantly longer than you lol. Hell I made one of the first ugly ass mob farms a week after mobs got added to SMP. But nothing you listed is "necessary". You don't need infinite of -any- of those resources. Restone projects use a tiny amount of iron even on a large scale. Rails are about the only decent argument and you can find stacks of them in pirate ships. If you need to sit in an AFK farm for 3 weeks to get enough iron for a project, you should probably stop making Creative mode projects in Survival. There's a reason Rome, Hogwarts and Middle-earth weren't built in a day a survival server.



> What I'm saying is that I don't really think it's necessary to keep adding mods to achieve things that the game already has systems in place for. It's like slapping a band-aid onto a wound that's already healed.
> 
> Again, I'm not telling you how to run the server. I'm just explaining from a different kind of player's point of view why an anti-farm stance is a negative instead of a positive. People like me think that any mods should be supplemental to the existing gameplay. Not an overhaul of existing mechanics.



Everyone sitting AFK amassing infinite wealth in their own separate cobble boxes is an entirely pointless existence. It shouldn't be hard to realize that.
Mods exist to fix and improve the game, because vanilla by itself is a very dull broken experience. There are dozens upon dozens of awesome decoration blocks and y'all just sit there twiddling your dicks waiting for iron to fall from the sky.

It's odd that it's a conflicting opinion to try and add fun and exploration and you're like "No, stop just let me sit in my cobble box" lol. Sorry mate. I won't ever agree AFK farms are beneficial to the health of the game. 
The spawn area looks amazing, and surprisingly it didn't take 16 years AFK in a cobble box to make. There's buildings all over the place, cute farms, nice houses, etc. Hell a goddamn bridge made of leaves was a hilariously good idea. No exploiting mechanics or AFKing required.

I'd rather keep adding fun mods that add things to do and expand options for obtaining resources, than sit in a box all day and pretend it's a good feature.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 18, 2021)

Have any changes been made that would affect the mending enchant?

As I write this it doesn't seem possible to enchant items with mending any more - the anvil just returns the same item, unenchanted, at max durability.

Existing items with mending on them aren't being repaired by XP drops from any source.

EDIT: And if you try to enchant an item that has mending on it with another enchantment from a book, mending will get stripped off (but the other enchantment applies fine).


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 18, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> It actually reeks of copium and excuses lol. There are almost no projects any player will build that requires near-infinite resources in a survival server. Barring youtubers who make content to survive. Vanilla doesn't fix things because it's vanilla. It's meant for 6 year old kids who can barely scrape a cobblestone box together and die to skeletons in full prot 4 diamond armor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get your points. Maybe a little aggressively put, but I understand. The fun I find in the game is different than the fun you find in the game. That's the chill thing about sandboxes. You find your own fun. I guess I'll stick with my hardcore world for now.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 18, 2021)

This one dimensional dungeons seem really fun, just the key seem a pain in the bottom to activate


Kirgane said:


> Have any changes been made that would affect the mending enchant?
> 
> As I write this it doesn't seem possible to enchant items with mending any more - the anvil just returns the same item, unenchanted, at max durability.
> 
> ...


Also mending does not work anymore, I used to repair a pickaxe on quartz now it just does nothing.
So guess I will stick on my gold afk farm  (till it get nerfed too )


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 18, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> This one dimensional dungeons seem really fun, just the key seem a pain in the bottom to activate
> 
> Also mending does not work anymore, I used to repair a pickaxe on quartz now it just does nothing.
> So guess I will stick on my gold afk farm  (till it get nerfed too )


Mending was working for me last time I was on, at least on my Diamond Sword/Pickaxe/Armor.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 18, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Mending was working for me last time I was on, at least on my Diamond Sword/Pickaxe/Armor.


maybe that not mending the issue but OreExcavation that take more durability probably, 
but now combining both mending and quartz farming is not repairing anymore. 
and the change , bug or feature or what ever is. that not a tiny one, my diams pickaxe that used to always be in green durability I am now no more able to repair it so I kinda feel meh about it. ^^


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> Have any changes been made that would affect the mending enchant?
> 
> As I write this it doesn't seem possible to enchant items with mending any more - the anvil just returns the same item, unenchanted, at max durability.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah lol when Quark's tweaks decided to actually start working again it had a fix for mending to make it less broken and overpowered.
I'll toggle that one off since I don't care too much in that regard. Especially if we add tinkers, tools lasting forever isn't really a big deal.

edit: Should be fixed, I don't use mending or i'd test it.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 18, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh yeah lol when Quark's tweaks decided to actually start working again it had a fix for mending to make it less broken and overpowered.
> I'll toggle that one off since I don't care too much in that regard. Especially if we add tinkers, tools lasting forever isn't really a big deal.
> 
> edit: Should be fixed, I don't use mending or i'd test it.


I will test it, also there is a mods that add enchantement that prevent item to break, maybe that would be a good addition to make it as reward for the dungeon mods that prevent block breaking. this way it " force " peoples to crawl these dongeon and make it rare to get if these dongeon are rare 
I really look forward that mods tbh. endless dongeon with unbreakable block to prevent skip that will be challenging.

Edit: Seem to be working like before


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I figured I'd utilize a large chunk of my 32GB. I need faster ram though, 3600MHz is a bit slow to me.



64GB of SRAM


----------



## Jjones (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm just waiting for the inevitable griefers that plague every open survival Minecraft server to date.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 19, 2021)

Jjones said:


> I'm just waiting for the inevitable griefers that plague every open survival Minecraft server to date.


Shouldn't be an issue with the protections we have in place.


----------



## Jjones (Aug 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Shouldn't be an issue with the protections we have in place.


Sweet.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 19, 2021)

yeah claim hoe is actually the best thing we have 5k block when we log in first time and many more if you stay on


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> so i now let people take 3 pieces of food now for bunger boss
> also i finnaly slouched around to install a shaderpack
> View attachment 272252
> EDIT: moor images
> View attachment 272253


 aayyy we have the same shader(id give pics but at school rn)


----------



## Jayro (Aug 19, 2021)

RAM UPGRAAAAAAADE!!!!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2021)

Whelp unfortunately Chary's tech luck struck again and the RAM borked things, and corrupted windows.

Server is back up, with the same RAM we had before lol. We'll be buying better branded RAM that actually functions.

Also important note, the new mods going to be added add a bunch of generation to The End and Nether, so both will be wiped. They should probably always be seen as temporary since they ARE so easy to wipe clean. Thanks to waystones/rtp there's no real use for Nether as a method of travel either (like ye olden railway stations).
So yeah i'd grab anything valuable out of them if you need to. Assuming i'm not too busy tomorrow I should have the update ready by then. But definitely by early friday. Full list of additions when i'm done testing but it's pretty much what I already listed sans the new dimensions (might slip 1 or 2 in)


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2021)

Never had that one happen before. Put the RAM in, enabled XMP, Windows corrupted entirely. 

Lesson learned: avoid Corsair RAM...

Sorry for the outage!


----------



## SG854 (Aug 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> Never had that one happen before. Put the RAM in, enabled XMP, Windows corrupted entirely.
> 
> Lesson learned: avoid Corsair RAM...
> 
> Sorry for the outage!


Are you on AMD CPU? They have been known to be finicky with ram.


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Are you on AMD CPU? They have been known to be finicky with ram.


Yep, that's a weird conflict, huh. 

Ryzen 5 2600 / Corsair Vengeance RGB 3600 16GB sticks.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> Yep, that's a weird conflict, huh.
> 
> Ryzen 5 2600 / Corsair Vengeance RGB 3600 16GB sticks.


I had the same issue with my AMD cpu with xmp. They can have issues even if the rams part number is on the QVL list. Intel is more reliable with ram, something that isnt talked about much. AMD is sometimes picky.

For you could be bad ram or bad cpu. Ram would be the easiest to first test. If not then might be cpu.

Switching out different brands and different ram speeds didn't work for me. But switching cpu did.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 19, 2021)

Rip the ender farm. Not getting those hours back


----------



## Jayro (Aug 19, 2021)

RIP blaze spawner...


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 19, 2021)

rip roof zombified pigmen that taken me hours xD I will break all of it and redo it later I guess XD


----------



## Jayro (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeez, as soon as I logged in, the server goes down again.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Whelp unfortunately Chary's tech luck struck again and the RAM borked things, and corrupted windows.
> 
> Server is back up, with the same RAM we had before lol. We'll be buying better branded RAM that actually functions.
> 
> ...


should have installed linux for the server


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Whelp unfortunately Chary's tech luck struck again and the RAM borked things, and corrupted windows.
> 
> Server is back up, with the same RAM we had before lol. We'll be buying better branded RAM that actually functions.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but why are you using Windows to run a server?

You can use Debian Linux, ditch the desktop and everything and scale it down to be more efficient and make it run faster, on top of that, Debian is less likely to fuck itself. If for whatever reason it does, it's a lot easier to repair because you're not messing with broken tools that don't do anything and you're more easily able to figure out what the problem is. That's not even mentioning the millions of backdoors Windows has. 

Take this advice from someone who's run multiple TF2 servers. Please don't use Windows to host any kind of online service.

Before you yell at me, I'm not saying this was the cause of your problem. It's a suggestion to prevent any future problems that might be related. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Aug 20, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I'm sorry, but why are you using Windows to run a server?
> 
> You can use Debian Linux, ditch the desktop and everything and scale it down to be more efficient and make it run faster, on top of that, Debian is less likely to fuck itself. If for whatever reason it does, it's a lot easier to repair because you're not messing with broken tools that don't do anything and you're more easily able to figure out what the problem is. That's not even mentioning the millions of backdoors Windows has.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice. It was windows purely because I don't know how any other Linux-y thing works. It was intimidating enough to consider everything about the server side of things let alone learn how Linux works. But, if it does have that many benefits or just works better, it might be something to consider switching to. It'd just have to take some time to learn where to start and how to use it.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 20, 2021)

Chary said:


> I appreciate the advice. It was windows purely because I don't know how any other Linux-y thing works. It was intimidating enough to consider everything about the server side of things let alone learn how Linux works. But, if it does have that many benefits or just works better, it might be something to consider switching to. It'd just have to take some time to learn where to start and how to use it.


i have a raspberry pi that i use for a server and it works headless so i dont even need to plug it into a monitor to launch my minecraft server
it also has a script to autolaunch spigot after boot
more advanteages is that you dont need explorer and shitty windows bloat running in the background and much MUCH faster boot time


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Chary said:


> I appreciate the advice. It was windows purely because I don't know how any other Linux-y thing works. It was intimidating enough to consider everything about the server side of things let alone learn how Linux works. But, if it does have that many benefits or just works better, it might be something to consider switching to. It'd just have to take some time to learn where to start and how to use it.


I could help assist with some of that. All you really need to know is your Package Manager (aptitude in this case) and some basic Bash commands. It's not that different than the Windows command prompt, infact I would argue it's actually easier (but that's subjective).

You'll probably want OpenJDK as well, which is pretty easy to set up, but to someone who's never used a Unix-like before it can be confusing. 

I think the main learning curve just comes from learning how to optimize it to a point where it has a significant advantage. Getting rid of the Desktop Environment is already a huge step. Windows wastes a lot of resources on background processes and rendering useless stuff. 

If you want a good starting point without any bloat, Arch is good for that, but it's meant for experts.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Aug 20, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I could help assist with some of that. All you really need to know is your Package Manager (aptitude in this case) and some basic Bash commands. It's not that different than the Windows command prompt, infact I would argue it's actually easier (but that's subjective).
> 
> You'll probably want OpenJDK as well, which is pretty easy to set up, but to someone who's never used a Unix-like before it can be confusing.
> 
> ...


I'm sure a Debian Lite install would be just fine too.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 20, 2021)

decided to play some tempcraft but then


that the hell what the hell what the hell what the hell
time to give myself pain and download all the mods manually
UPDATE: i finally decided to try multimc


----------



## Jayro (Aug 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> decided to play some tempcraft but thenView attachment 273544
> that the hell what the hell what the hell what the hell
> time to give myself pain and download all the mods manually
> UPDATE: i finally decided to try multimc


Someone could probably zip all their mods for you.

@Crazynoob458 Here you go buddy: https://mega.nz/file/OctzjIKK#1RNRVHSfQEImbmqohY9UtzZCEfvHc-UgC6-ndF5PQao


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Someone could probably zip all their mods for you.
> 
> @Crazynoob458 Here you go buddy: https://mega.nz/file/OctzjIKK#1RNRVHSfQEImbmqohY9UtzZCEfvHc-UgC6-ndF5PQao


i did it by downloading it from curseforges website

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




FINALLY


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> decided to play some tempcraft but thenView attachment 273544
> that the hell what the hell what the hell what the hell
> time to give myself pain and download all the mods manually
> UPDATE: i finally decided to try multimc


I'm not sure why Overwolf is so insistent on running on a release build of Windows, considering neither are very stable to begin with and there's nothing about Overwolf that makes Insider a problem.

Sounds broken by design to me. For what reason, I don't know. DRM can kiss my back door.

AAAAAAAAANYWAY, when creating a new Instance in MultiMC, you have the option to import a Curseforge Modpack file. Do that. It'll set up the game for you from there.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 20, 2021)

funny I do not have issues with insider build ? Oo
Currently on windows 11 and overwolf do not prompt me anything 

Edit : You may want to check that :
https://support.overwolf.com/en/sup...es/9000197893-windows-insider-support-removal
In Override section you force allow insider build somehow mine was on true already 

I can confirme toggling it to False show me your error 
So I remade it to true ahah.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 20, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> funny I do not have issues with insider build ? Oo
> Currently on windows 11 and overwolf do not prompt me anything
> 
> Edit : You may want to check that :
> ...


tried that and it did nothing
but then im using multimc now anyways


----------



## Jayro (Aug 21, 2021)

I setup MultiMC just for the hell of it with all the same files and settings. Runs about the exact same.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 21, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I setup MultiMC just for the hell of it with all the same files and settings. Runs about the exact same.


hmm i dont know why i see a performance boost to me


----------



## Jayro (Aug 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> hmm i dont know why i see a performance boost to me


Did you install shaders on the 2nd one? I had to manually reinstall it.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 21, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Did you install shaders on the 2nd one? I had to manually reinstall it.


manually
becuase it makes a completely new minecraft folder
just click is button to go to that minecraft folder


----------



## Jayro (Aug 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> manually
> becuase it makes a completely new minecraft folder


Yeah, I had to copy everything over manually, and tweak my settings again to match my CurseForge build. I still get 30 locked at 12 chunk render distance.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 21, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, I had to copy everything over manually, and tweak my settings again to match my CurseForge build. I still get 30 locked at 12 chunk render distance.


Grab the performance+ modpack from curseforge and copy all that junk into your Minecraft install folder. Took me from 45FPS/20 chunks to 144/26 chunks and I'm pretty sure I'm only throttled be my monitor


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> hmm i dont know why i see a performance boost to me


Because curse/overwolf is bloat

long live foss multimc


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 21, 2021)

wait how long is the leaf bridge now


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> wait how long is the leaf bridge now


Longer than my diー *bonked*


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 21, 2021)

Can you play it on Wii U edition?


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 21, 2021)

WiiU_user said:


> Can you play it on Wii U edition?


Nope, and already been asked.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

WiiU_user said:


> Can you play it on Wii U edition?


No. This is a modded Java Edition server. Wii U runs Bedrock. The two versions are too vastly different to work with one another.


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 21, 2021)

Ok thank you


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> wait how long is the leaf bridge now


long enough to get me there 
Also I placed the sign exactly at 10k block from my home center.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2021)

Just an update on the update

Chary and I bought new ram. Hopefully it works lol. If it does we'll never have RAM issues again (64gb 3600mhz)

I've basically finished testing/configuring the new mods, there's a fair number of them. More than I meant to add honestly. But according to my load timer it only increased the modpack load time from 25 seconds to 35. Not bad honestly. And most of them are new dimensions (and an End rework) so it adds virtually no bloat to the overworld. I'll have a full list of changes/additions when it actually goes live. I work early tomorrow so I can't do it tonight, so hopefully tomorrow evening.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 22, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Just an update on the update
> 
> Chary and I bought new ram. Hopefully it works lol. If it does we'll never have RAM issues again (64gb 3600mhz)



Jinxed


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 22, 2021)

Time to get stockpiling some sand, gravel, and clay for delicious TC grout when the update drops!

_Inb4 Malice changes the grout recipe to require nether stars_


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 22, 2021)

In case someone need here a basic scheme to make sorting system with Simple Storage.
From top left to right bottom :


You need to first to make a duo of block (till these two block are together what ever the scheme it work.)
The duo consist of : [Storage Network Root] & [Storage Request Table]
[Storage Network Root] is required it will list and link things together.
[Storage Request Table] will show your network (Anything linked to it can be taken and sent.)
The two block can be seen at the top left of the circuit.

Now connect this to your Input chest ( the one you will drop things to be sorted.)
To connect it use [Network Cable] and in the chest hole use [Import Cable]
[Import Cable] is used to get item from the chest into [Network Cable] and send them to your [Storage Network Root]

Now from your [Storage Network Root] connect to your sorting system with both [Network Cable] & [Filtered Link Cable]
[Filtered Link Cable] will allow you to pass items from [Storage Network Root] with a filter system (Blacklist / whitelist method)
using the same idea you can make a chain repeating it till your last chest.

The last chest (one in bottom right) is the dumpster, there will goes any item that do not meet anything filter I placed a [Filtered Link Cable] with a blank blacklist, this way just anything will goes in.
From that same chest I used an [Link Cable] and connected it back to my first input chest with [Export Cable] this way it make a loop. in case later I add more filter chest etc.
so that picture is pretty "simple" but taken me hours to figure out properly how that loop worked, so if anyone need precision / help feel free


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 23, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> In case someone need here a basic scheme to make sorting system with Simple Storage.
> From top left to right bottom :
> View attachment 273720
> 
> ...


Why so many mods for features in the game?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> In case someone need here a basic scheme to make sorting system with Simple Storage.
> From top left to right bottom :
> View attachment 273720
> 
> ...




You can also just throw a link cable on any storage you've got and any items you deposit will inhabit them at random (well, it'll complete stacks of items logically). You only really need to sort 'em if you plan to look in the chests themselves. If you're lazy like myself the link cable is all ya need.

The Storage Request Table can be separated via a network cable so it's really the only visible block you need in your base and you can have multiple wherever you need 'em.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 23, 2021)

so i made uhm... this
his name is bobby he will now protect my depressing island


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2021)

Your island is peak Minecraft imo


Whelp I tried to update tonight but apparently Curseforge has like, 1 dude from non-North America cuz it took 5 hours to approve my update for the website and its been over an hour and still nothing on the client.

Server will be updated whenever I wake up cuz it's like 3 AM


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Your island is peak Minecraft imo
> 
> 
> Whelp I tried to update tonight but apparently Curseforge has like, 1 dude from non-North America cuz it took 5 hours to approve my update for the website and its been over an hour and still nothing on the client.
> ...


The new version is up for me, so be ready once you wake up.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 23, 2021)

EDIT: Ignore, I done goofed by trying to use the v2.0.0 pack before Malice had chance to update the server


----------



## Smash0251 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dosen't work for me. Kept getting this error. mismatched mod channel list


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 23, 2021)

Smash0251 said:


> Dosen't work for me. Kept getting this error. mismatched mod channel list


Server isn't updated yet. Have to wait for Malice  You can use 1.1.0 in the meantime.


----------



## Smash0251 (Aug 23, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> Server isn't updated yet. Have to wait for Malice  You can use 1.1.0 in the meantime.


ah ok. Thank you for the reply


----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2021)

The 64GB of RAM is ready, too! Excited for the server update!


----------



## xCNotex (Aug 23, 2021)

Server is down for me on v1.1.0


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2021)

So that's a fun morning

Everything seemed to go fairly well but then I kept crashing and I was like "Why is this a thing suddenly"

Apparently for whatever reason Sophisticatd Backpacks had a horrendous error, so bad the author archived (deleted basically) the old version and replaced it with a fixed one.

So that mod needs to be updated. You can do it manually if you're having an issue and i'll push a new new modpack version with it already updated for convenience. But man is that wildly bad timining.

I'm currently testing that all new things work as intended.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 23, 2021)

good luck and if you need helper to test feel free


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 23, 2021)

In case it helps the direct link for the updated Sophisticated Backpacks download is here.

If you get that updated and manage to connect, it's fun times in the overworld - biomes have gone crazy


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 23, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> In case it helps the direct link for the updated Sophisticated Backpacks download is here.
> 
> If you get that updated and manage to connect, it's fun times in the overworld - biomes have gone crazy


funny how we have the same view on that BIG cube 

Edit: It's me or the server crash when I log in xD?


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 23, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> funny how we have the same view on that BIG cube


Yeah  Even the alien landscape can't really improve its looks...

The server's timing out a bunch at the moment - I expect Malice may be suffering from self-accelerated hair loss while investigating this weirdness


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm using Minecraft's world optimizer to see if that'll fix the issues. Frankly i've never used it before so I have no idea lol.

It was a real chore getting the 13gb world to my PC but it's now in the process and I imagine it's going to take quite a while given the world was massive.

Tbh i've never had issues like this before when adding new dimensions. This server has always been a clusterfuck with biomes for some reason. But they seemed to be causing a ton of lag and issues so there's no real point me loading the server up till it's all fixed.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 23, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm using Minecraft's world optimizer to see if that'll fix the issues. Frankly i've never used it before so I have no idea lol.
> 
> It was a real chore getting the 13gb world to my PC but it's now in the process and I imagine it's going to take quite a while given the world was massive.
> 
> Tbh i've never had issues like this before when adding new dimensions. This server has always been a clusterfuck with biomes for some reason. But they seemed to be causing a ton of lag and issues so there's no real point me loading the server up till it's all fixed.


make a full reset xD /s
I mean even if I may be one of those that has shitload of hours on it I am not against it in last resort tbh, maybe try to revert to older version of mods etc, and add one by one ?


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 23, 2021)

Well... from my experience of running a fairly simple Paper server with a modest set of plugins, enough goes wrong with that during updates, so this random level of "WTF" right now doesn't surprise me at all 

At the worst case I wouldn't mind a full reset either. I pretty much went into spending time here accepting there may be wipes. Buuut maybe possible to keep the stuff in our inventories / enderchests? Player .dat files should transfer over without too much fiddling AFAIK.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2021)

The biomes on this map are genuinely bonkers like, they change without the slightest provocation.
It's baffling lol. I've never, ever seen minecraft do this before.

I found what could possibly be considered a "fix".
Why is it a fix? Hell if I know

I was testing if things would run fine without Blue Skies and Better End...and they do. Then I swapped back, loaded in and all the bonkers borked biomes didn't happen.
They're still...very jumbled, but they're very jumbled Minecraft overworld and biomes o plenty biomes not...freaking alternate dimension+end biomes.

edit: I'm testing the "fix" on the server but I wouldn't bother joining till I confirm things are not super borked


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> The biomes on this map are genuinely bonkers like, they change without the slightest provocation.
> It's baffling lol. I've never, ever seen minecraft do this before.
> 
> I found what could possibly be considered a "fix".
> ...


Maybe try it without only Better End OR Blue Skies?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2021)

I asked on one of the mods discords and they confirmed what I was definitely realizing.

Apparently 1.16 fucked something up and so it specifically has this issue with things that add biomes to existing worlds. It just screws everything.

So i'm removing Better End, Outer End and Blue Skies from the update and have to re-submit the pack again.

For some reason Gaia isn't causing any issues that I can see so uh...i'm keeping it for now I guess. Doing a final look around to confirm the server isn't mega borked. But it seems fine now.

edit: Update submit but it's random how long it'll take to show up on curseforge.
For now if you delete Blue Skies, Outer End, Better End, Structure Gel
You should be able to connect.

edit edit:
They fast af. Approved on the website but being approved on the launcher is another random wait time.

edit edit edit:
Still fast af

Make sure you're using version 2.1.0 , it's on the launcher now as well as the website.


----------



## supershadow64ds (Aug 24, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> Aquaculture​
> Better Caves
> JEI
> ...




Sweet. Got some real good contenders in there, and its not too complicated. Never used Genetic Animals, Better Caves or Quark, but I can't wait to see how they play out.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

carefull of fake water in slime island, I learned it the hard way. hard as ground.


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 24, 2021)

Uh, I don't know for sure, but I think it may be slightly possible I'm crashing the server 

I had used the RTP button from spawn before the 2.1.0 update yesterday and it put me at 95K blocks out - I was trying to find a slime island. Now, all well and good because I found one, but every time I approach it the server seems to have a fit... I guess I won't do that, and return to spawn immediately when I rejoin :3

EDIT: Okay, according to Malice this is because some chunks generated during v2.0.0 are, when visited now, wanting to create structures from mods that are no longer in the pack. Random server-crashing deathtraps ahoy


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

just delete chunk from yesterday from certain hours period and the server will be fine 

Edit: I guess you used RTP and killed the server XD


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 24, 2021)

RIP in pieces, server's dead again after a timeout 

I was pootling about at my home, and Bao was on an adventure trying to reach their grave, so perhaps a buggy chunk got triggered on the way. But it seems kinda hard to believe that many bugged chunks got created while 2.0.0 was briefly active.

Hopefully Malice sleeps well and awakens refreshed for another bug hunt


----------



## Smash0251 (Aug 24, 2021)

is the server back up for 2.0.0?


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 24, 2021)

Smash0251 said:


> is the server back up for 2.0.0?


Not yet... the boss will hopefully be around in the next couple of hours to take a look at things.


----------



## xCNotex (Aug 24, 2021)

Maybe it is just me, but I am having an issue playing this modpack in single player. While waiting for the server to come up I wanted to play so I generated a new world. The new world keeps crashing while trying to load chunks. Nothing specific in the error so no logs. Odd......


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> RIP in pieces, server's dead again after a timeout
> 
> I was pootling about at my home, and Bao was on an adventure trying to reach their grave, so perhaps a buggy chunk got triggered on the way. But it seems kinda hard to believe that many bugged chunks got created while 2.0.0 was briefly active.
> 
> Hopefully Malice sleeps well and awakens refreshed for another bug hunt



I looked through both the log and crash log and neither had anything interesting. I think Chary's internet just derped.
I'm looking into an auto-restart method but they're a bit sparse for 1.16



xCNotex said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I am having an issue playing this modpack in single player. While waiting for the server to come up I wanted to play so I generated a new world. The new world keeps crashing while trying to load chunks. Nothing specific in the error so no logs. Odd......



At the moment I don't have default configs and a few mods sent to players so singleplayer could be a bit wacky.
But it shouldn't crash, I never had any issues with testing in singleplayer.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I looked through both the log and crash log and neither had anything interesting. I think Chary's internet just derped.
> I'm looking into an auto-restart method but they're a bit sparse for 1.16.


Can't do something like that in a .bat to launch the server? :



cd "Path to my server jar."
:loop
java -Xms1024M -Xmx2048M -jar server.jar nogui
goto loop


(careful with such loop do not put start java bla bla you will be flooded.)
this way only one instance at a stime, this way in case of crash it automaticaly reboot itself when it does not detect the .jar.

Edit : You could even place that .bat in start folder of windows and it automatly run it when windows boot up that what I do with a mitmproxy script.

Edit2: Guess I will not play till you find something to fix these time out issues since I am related to them it seem. Each new chunk I crash things I think :X


----------



## Navonod (Aug 24, 2021)

Malice might have to start a new world if it's that bad. lol.


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

DrGreed said:


> Malice might have to start a new world if it's that bad. lol.


removing bad chunk is only required, going in region folder filtering mca  by date and deleting the one that are in range of when the faulty mods was there will force the server to recreate them with our actual mods list.

Edit: always do that with backup in the idea, like not deleting but renaming the .mca to something different and making backup of entire server "in case" I never had issues with it but maybe you will if you try.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> Can't do something like that in a .bat to launch the server? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My level of coding is "I can vaguely read code and understand what it's saying usually" lol. I'm not good at actually making things without instruction
So, I can try that out. I just have a very simple .bat at the moment.


And just to clarify cuz i've never messed with region files before...
The "date modified" would be when they're created? So I just need to target the .mca modified around the time I updated yesterday?
EDIT: Well I did the thing. Hopefully that helps and we don't all die.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 24, 2021)

If the program is actually crashing, you could try something like Restart on Crash:

https://w-shadow.com/blog/2009/03/04/restart-on-crash/

I used it for buggy Roccat driver software and it was great.


----------



## Chary (Aug 24, 2021)

I guess it wouldn't be PC gaming/just Minecraft in general if it wasn't running like a dumpster fire. gg Malice on being tech support


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> My level of coding is "I can vaguely read code and understand what it's saying usually" lol. I'm not good at actually making things without instruction
> So, I can try that out. I just have a very simple .bat at the moment.
> 
> 
> ...


The .bat I writed here is simple :
First line you place between quote the folder path of your server .jar
Then :loop is an anchor point (not sure about it's name tbh.
then we have the command to run server, and till the server is running (aka the .jar in process list.) it stay there and wait.
Once the .jar is closed/crash (not responding is counted as running fine.) it will go to "goto"
goto is used to go back to an anchor this one being loop will redo the launch minecraft server command.

About mca file :
that what countain where each block are placed based on seed but also player action on it.
Filtering them by "created date"(* and removing (renaming extension) of the on between these time range:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp...low-gbatemp-users.592255/page-16#post-9561307
and this
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp...low-gbatemp-users.592255/page-16#post-9561394
would drastically remove your chunk issues if there still any.
always be cautious doing manuel file remove. always do server backup check in white list modes, ask one that crash (Well I can be voluntary help there since it seem when I log in it crash)
and if that not crash open for a bit check the server console ^^
I used to do that on a low scale server in way older version of minecraft. it could still work but I can not confirm 100 %

Edit: oh well that really related to me.
Sorry guys


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 24, 2021)

Baoulettes uses Timeout Curse! It's super effective!


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

yeah I will not load the server today I will let you play lol


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2021)

That's real weird. Can you get a coordinate next time you log in?


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

sure
I will do two coord,
one when I log and one I know it will time out
And make a line from first to the second coord 

Edit :
Coord one is
-83414, 62, 11860
And the second one when we all time out :
-83267, 62, 11877


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank

Not home right now so I'll check it out when I'm back


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Thank
> 
> Not home right now so I'll check it out when I'm back


if you need help later feel free to catch me in private message or dm so I can see it faster with notification


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2021)

Baoulettes said:


> if you need help later feel free to catch me in private message or dm so I can see it faster with notification



I deleted all chunks in that area using MCA selector, nice to have the visual. Hopefully that fixes things.
I'm confused why there was even an issue though considering you had played after things were fixed and those chunks you generated were also new.

edit: The server STILL crashed when I went there. Wtf is up with those chunks. I don't even get errors. It just crashes trying to create them


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I deleted all chunks in that area using MCA selector, nice to have the visual. Hopefully that fixes things.
> I'm confused why there was even an issue though considering you had played after things were fixed and those chunks you generated were also new.
> 
> edit: The server STILL crashed when I went there. Wtf is up with those chunks. I don't even get errors. It just crashes trying to create them


do you have a full log file ?


----------



## xCNotex (Aug 24, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I deleted all chunks in that area using MCA selector, nice to have the visual. Hopefully that fixes things.
> I'm confused why there was even an issue though considering you had played after things were fixed and those chunks you generated were also new.
> 
> edit: The server STILL crashed when I went there. Wtf is up with those chunks. I don't even get errors. It just crashes trying to create them



That is what was happening to me in single player. Chunk was black and then went in it and error 0


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2021)

I fixed it. I hope.

It's an issue with performant. I'm almost certain it's a conflict with Mowzie's structures because the one time I loaded in I saw a Mowzie's boss structure in the area and then it crashed as usual.

Sucks I had to remove performant but uh, beats crashing.

I'm still deleting the server and making us a pixelmon server ;o; i'll troubleshoot zubats instead
(das a joke)


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 24, 2021)

xCNotex said:


> That is what was happening to me in single player. Chunk was black and then went in it and error 0


in single player try to F3 + A when a chunk is not loading


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Aug 25, 2021)

I use TLauncher so...


----------



## Navonod (Aug 26, 2021)

Lava surfing is fun. Also RIP Omk at the end.


----------



## xCNotex (Aug 26, 2021)

Weird, slime boots don't have a recipe but are included in TCON. Is this a bug or a configuration item?


----------



## Baoulettes (Aug 27, 2021)

@Hells Malice did you really removed gold from zombified pigmen ?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes weeks ago


I re-added Performant. Didn't realize just how absurd the performance difference actually was. The server went from a constant 50+ Mean Ticks and 10-15 TPS (should be max 40 Mean and stable 20 TPS) to like ... 9 Mean Ticks (lower is better) and solid 20 TPS even when generating chunks full speed flying.
Wild. If any more crashes arise from Performant i'll have to figure out the cause cuz man that mod is too valuable for a server with as many entities as we have. When certain people log in the TPS just dies without Performant. Oof.

Edit: Whelp I found another crash-y chunk and still have no idea why it happens. I'll probably test the ol' RAM out and pre-generate a large number of chunks and set a world border.

Slightly unrelated but I am still going to wipe the nether and end. Make them fresh to explore and if any errors reside in them like the overworld it'll get rid of them. The nether is acting a bit funky for sure.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 29, 2021)

rip multimc
died due to account migration
UPDATE: the dev version of multimc has microsoft account horray


----------



## Jayro (Aug 30, 2021)

I was the only one on the server yesterday. Hopefully more people will get on tonight.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hells Malice said:


> Yes weeks ago
> 
> 
> I re-added Performant. Didn't realize just how absurd the performance difference actually was. The server went from a constant 50+ Mean Ticks and 10-15 TPS (should be max 40 Mean and stable 20 TPS) to like ... 9 Mean Ticks (lower is better) and solid 20 TPS even when generating chunks full speed flying.
> ...


I can slaughter my jobless villagers and lower my goose count, that should help a bit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> rip multimc
> died due to account migration
> UPDATE: the dev version of multimc has microsoft account horray


I run mine from a 4GB RAMdisk now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 30, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I was the only one on the server yesterday. Hopefully more people will get on tonight.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




lol it would help but as long as I can keep Performant going the server is aces. It's genuinely insane how well it works. Wish I could figure out the issue it has with some extremely specific piece of chunk generation. It's very rare at least, and I just remove it and let whoever crashed generate the chunk. Not a great solution but meh.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 30, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> lol it would help but as long as I can keep Performant going the server is aces. It's genuinely insane how well it works. Wish I could figure out the issue it has with some extremely specific piece of chunk generation. It's very rare at least, and I just remove it and let whoever crashed generate the chunk. Not a great solution but meh.


Yeah, these small hiccups are always a challenge, but fun to fix to a point. I hear using ECC ram works really well at preventing chunk corruption, and all DDR5 modules will have ECC by default, so there's hope for a future upgrade. (Especially if you setup a donation link, then we can donate for server hardware upgrades)


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 30, 2021)

I can't figure out how to migrate my account I am smol brain

like

i didn't see it in my mojang settings


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 31, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I can't figure out how to migrate my account I am smol brain
> 
> like
> 
> i didn't see it in my mojang settings


you gotta wait until the official mc launcher say you can


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 31, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> you gotta wait until the official mc launcher say you can


well that's fuckin' gay


----------



## Kirgane (Aug 31, 2021)

So sorry, I think I triggered a buggy chunk and timed the server out again.

I can totally understand you want to do whatever's necessary to make the server run smoothly but it feels like using the RTP is just too risky now, as hitting a bad chunk is only a matter of time. It's a drag but for now I'm going to have to avoid exploring the overworld in the hours you aren't around because I don't want to take the server offline and prevent other peeps from having fun until you can reboot it.


----------



## rjwboys2 (Aug 31, 2021)

i was able to log in yesterday now I'm getting "incomplete set of tags received from the server" and the server says incompatible vanilla server


my log about it



[12:33:40] [Render thread/WARN] [minecraft/ClientPlayNetHandler]: Incomplete server tags, disconnecting. Missing: {minecraft:item=[aquaculture:bobber, aquaculture:turtle_edible, aquaculture:tackle_box, forge:tools/wrench, aquaculture:fishing_line, forge:fillet_knife, aquaculture:tooltip], minecraft:block_entity_type=[craftingstation:blacklisted], minecraft:block=[forge:storage_blocks/blue_opal, forge:ore/green_opal, forge:ore/cinnabar, forge:storage_blocks/hematite, gaiadimension:copal_bricks, forge:storage_blocks/labradorite, forge:storage_blocks/pyrite, gaiadimension:fossilized_logs, gaiadimension:jade_bricks, forge:storage_blocks/euclase, forge:ore/sugilite, gaiadimension:base_stone_volcanic, forge:storage_blocks/aura, forge:ore/blue_opal, forge:storage_blocks/red_opal, forge:ore/labradorite, forge:storage_blocks/proustite, gaiadimension:jet_bricks, forge:storage_blocks/white_opal, gaiadimension:burning_logs, forge:ore/white_opal, gaiadimension:agate_tiles, forge:ore/red_opal, forge:storage_blocks/goldstone, forge:storage_blocks/chalcedony, forge:storage_blocks/benitoite, chiselsandbits:chiselable/forced, gaiadimension:aura_logs, gaiadimension:green_agate_logs, chiselsandbits:chiselable/blocked, gaiadimensionurple_agate_logs, framedblocks:blacklisted, forge:ore/moonstone, forge:storage_blocks/leucite, forge:storage_blocks/moonstone, gaiadimension:base_stone_static, gaiadimensionink_agate_logs, forge:ore/hematite, forge:storage_blocks/cinnabar, forge:storage_blocks/ixiolite, framedblocks:frameable, forge:storage_blocks/diopside, forge:storage_blocks/tektite, forge:storage_blocks/carnelian, forge:storage_blocks/sugilite, gaiadimension:amethyst_bricks, gaiadimension:blue_agate_logs, forge:storage_blocks/bismuth, forge:storage_blocks/green_opal, gaiadimension:burnt_logs, gaiadimension:gaia_bricks, forge:ore/pyrite, gaiadimension:corrupted_logs]}


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> So sorry, I think I triggered a buggy chunk and timed the server out again.
> 
> I can totally understand you want to do whatever's necessary to make the server run smoothly but it feels like using the RTP is just too risky now, as hitting a bad chunk is only a matter of time. It's a drag but for now I'm going to have to avoid exploring the overworld in the hours you aren't around because I don't want to take the server offline and prevent other peeps from having fun until you can reboot it.



I'm going to be pre-generating chunks hopefully to mainly solve the issue. Only problem is it means I have to remove performant and it takes ages to generate chunks even with 40gb of ram lol, and it makes the server pretty unplayable. I've been busy lately so I couldn't babysit it and it takes a while. It'll also apparently be about 40gb for a 50k x 50k world so lol. Really hope no one built farther out than that.



rjwboys2 said:


> i was able to log in yesterday now I'm getting "incomplete set of tags received from the server" and the server says incompatible vanilla server



Chary rebooted the server this morning and i'm not sure what she hit, but she launched a vanilla minecraft server file as well as the regular server lmao. So it probably tried to connect you to that. My bad.


----------



## rjwboys2 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Chary rebooted the server this morning and i'm not sure what she hit, but she launched a vanilla minecraft server file as well as the regular server lmao. So it probably tried to connect you to that. My bad.


ah now that error makes total sense


----------



## Jayro (Aug 31, 2021)

Is the Minimap bugged for anyone else? It's mostly black chunks around the outside edge for me, and has been for a few updates now. And this is on already-genned chunks.


----------



## stitchxd (Aug 31, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> This might be something to look into down the line later. https://geysermc.org/
> IDK if it works with the mods in place, but it allows crossplay between Java and Bedrock if the server admins employ it.


Geyser works with server-side only mods (mods that dont require the client to have it installed) as far as I've tested.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 1, 2021)

stitchxd said:


> Geyser works with server-side only mods (mods that dont require the client to have it installed) as far as I've tested.


Oh shoot. That's actually pretty cool. Not quite applicable in this situation. I might try installing some server side mods on my personal server and using geyser though


----------



## Jayro (Sep 1, 2021)

@mk0 can you please move your mob spawner's sharestone to the bottom level of the mob spawner? Having people jump to their death to get down is less than ideal...


----------



## xCNotex (Sep 1, 2021)

Lol! I haven’t died yet from it, but have had so many near death experiences. Gives me a bit of a thrill.


----------



## Navonod (Sep 1, 2021)

Here are the cords to my base. I removed all the claims. Take what you want.
Edit: If for what ever reason the claim didn't delete, then I ask Malice to do it. It spawned me in
like I was a new player. All I did was run the commands and left.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 1, 2021)

DrGreed said:


> Here are the cords to my base. I removed all the claims. Take what you want.
> Edit: If for what ever reason the claim didn't delete, then I ask Malice to do it. It spawned me in
> like I was a new player. All I did was run the commands and left.




Feel free to quit but if it's because you logged in without your stuff, my backups include player data so I have one from the 31st I could replace yours with. Or the 30th

If you did anything different when logging in it'd be interesting to know why that might've happened, though I removed custom starter gear and will just put in a less obtrusive mod later


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 1, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Is the Minimap bugged for anyone else? It's mostly black chunks around the outside edge for me, and has been for a few updates now. And this is on already-genned chunks.



I looked into it and apparently Xaero released an alpha update that fixes a bunch of issues, one of them being corrupt map files on multiplayer servers.

I updated and the issue still exists but when I go to one of the wonky regions on the map it seems to fix the region.
Also seems to depend on zoom level (when corrupted) so you can probably zoom in or out and be able to see the chunks.
If you're feeling ambitious you could switch to journeymaps. It's a much heavier mod but I never had issues like this with it so eh


----------



## Jayro (Sep 1, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I looked into it and apparently Xaero released an alpha update that fixes a bunch of issues, one of them being corrupt map files on multiplayer servers.
> 
> I updated and the issue still exists but when I go to one of the wonky regions on the map it seems to fix the region.
> Also seems to depend on zoom level (when corrupted) so you can probably zoom in or out and be able to see the chunks.
> If you're feeling ambitious you could switch to journeymaps. It's a much heavier mod but I never had issues like this with it so eh


I miss Rei's Minimap, but I don't know if it's still being updated or not.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 1, 2021)

For anyone having issues with Xaero's Minimap, I find *VoxelMap Mod* to be a great alternative option:

https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/mc-mods/voxelmap


----------



## Navonod (Sep 1, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Feel free to quit but if it's because you logged in without your stuff, my backups include player data so I have one from the 31st I could replace yours with. Or the 30th
> 
> If you did anything different when logging in it'd be interesting to know why that might've happened, though I removed custom starter gear and will just put in a less obtrusive mod later


That isn't the reason I quit. I've got other things I want to put more time into. If you can get my inventory back I can give that away also.
Edit: It could have been the mojang to microsoft migration. Just a guess.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 1, 2021)

DrGreed said:


> That isn't the reason I quit. I've got other things I want to put more time into. If you can get my inventory back I can give that away also.
> Edit: It could have been the mojang to microsoft migration. Just a guess.


My migration went smoothly.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 1, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My migration went smoothly.


had a slight hiccup when i realised multimc didnt support microsoft account until i updated to dev


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 2, 2021)

Jayro said:


> For anyone having issues with Xaero's Minimap, I find VoxelMap Mod to be a great alternative option:
> 
> http://www.9minecraft.net/voxelmap-mod/
> 
> ...



Be extremely careful downloading anything from sites like 9minecraft or other illegal upload sites. There's a ton of them and they like to lace bad shit in with downloads. Pretty much stick to curseforge or the mods own official website if they have one. https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/mc-mods/voxelmap


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2021)

I just wanna say I am seriously impressed by some of the stuff I saw on this server

I feel slightly ashamed of my cobblestone house


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I just wanna say I am seriously impressed by some of the stuff I saw on this server
> 
> I feel slightly ashamed of my cobblestone house


Yeah, some of the mob farms people have come up with blow my mind!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I just wanna say I am seriously impressed by some of the stuff I saw on this server
> 
> I feel slightly ashamed of my cobblestone house


i envy your cobblestone house my island is ass


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anyone know of a site that can convert my classic minecraft skin to the newer format (32x32)? I can only find sites that revert them to the old format (32x16) that it's already in.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2021)

I have Optifine's Motion Blur effect turned off, but motion blur is still happening. Anyone know why, and how I can disable it permanently? It's very ugly and distracting.


----------



## Kirgane (Sep 3, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I have Optifine's Motion Blur effect turned off, but motion blur is still happening. Anyone know why, and how I can disable it permanently? It's very ugly and distracting.
> 
> View attachment 274713



Only thing I can think of is there may be a separate motion blur setting within your shader pack.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 4, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> Only thing I can think of is there may be a separate motion blur setting within your shader pack.


yeah its in the shaderpack setting
funny thing is that i like motionblur


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 6, 2021)

the server has been forgotten


----------



## 1B51004 (Sep 7, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the server has been forgotten


is it gone?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 7, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the server has been forgotten


Whenever I get on, it's always just me usually.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the server has been forgotten



Not really.
Still see people playing on it daily, but it's September so kids are back in school and there's a billion games coming out.

I always enjoyed servers more for the "shared world" experience than anything else tbh.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2021)

I really need to brush up on Tinker's construct, because it really makes me feel dumb.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I really need to brush up on Tinker's construct, because it really makes me feel dumb.


i literally play minecraft thinking that there are no mods


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i literally play minecraft thinking that there are no mods


I also wanna check out the Gaia dimension stuff, but I don't know the first thing about it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 9, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I really need to brush up on Tinker's construct, because it really makes me feel dumb.



The manuals help a LOT. You pretty much want to just get to the point where you have a smelter and from there you're pretty much good to go. Kirgane made a smelter near spawn you could look at and/or use.
Making tools is pretty much just looking at the tinkers anvil, selecting what kind of tool you wanna make and then perusing the book Encyclopedia of Tinkering since it has all the tools, materials and upgrades. From there it's just deciding what parts would benefit the tool you want the most. It lays out what each material does pretty well.



Jayro said:


> I also wanna check out the Gaia dimension stuff, but I don't know the first thing about it.



There's a gaia portal at spawn. The weird little volcano biome chunks near Chary's house conveniently counted as a hot biome for the portal requirement lol. Portal is near the tree in the pink fenced area.
The mod itself isn't super complex, it's mostly just a bunch of biomes with cool new blocks. Though it does have some more advanced gems requiring a Restructurur or Purifier but I didn't test them much.


----------



## Smash0251 (Sep 12, 2021)

Is the server working for 2.0.0?


----------



## rjwboys2 (Sep 12, 2021)

Smash0251 said:


> Is the server working for 2.0.0?


if your talking about the modpack you should get https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/modpacks/tempcraft/files/3436954
if your talking about minecraft
there isn't a 2.0.0 of minecraft


----------



## rjwboys2 (Sep 15, 2021)

server is down


----------



## Jayro (Sep 15, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> This might be something to look into down the line later. https://geysermc.org/
> IDK if it works with the mods in place, but it allows crossplay between Java and Bedrock if the server admins employ it.


I hope you don't mind, but I've improved the Enderman spawner by adding a floor made of Obsidian. (I accidentally fell through the dirt, and lost all my stuff in the void, so I didn't want that to happen to anyone else or me, ever again.)


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Man I would love to join, but I'm a bedrock babe


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 15, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I've improved the Enderman spawner by adding a floor made of Obsidian. (I accidentally fell through the dirt, and lost all my stuff in the void, so I didn't want that to happen to anyone else or me, ever again.)


That's chill dude. You can do whatever you want to any of my stuff. I don't play on the server anymore.


----------



## sailr (Sep 16, 2021)

I haven't been able to access the server for days. Maybe it's dead? This is a very good server. What a pity, R.I.P
---VerkkarsCD


----------



## Jayro (Sep 16, 2021)

@Hells Malice or @Chary is everything okay?


----------



## Chary (Sep 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> @Hells Malice or @Chary is everything okay?


Is the server down? My internet has been crappy due to the hurricane that came through the other day, sorry. Should be all clear in a day or two though!


----------



## Jayro (Sep 16, 2021)

Chary said:


> Is the server down? My internet has been crappy due to the hurricane that came through the other day, sorry. Should be all clear in a day or two though!


Server's been down for 2 days.


----------



## Sono (Oct 28, 2021)

RIP :/

Was it permanently shut down due to the hurricane?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 28, 2021)

Sono said:


> RIP :/
> 
> Was it permanently shut down due to the hurricane?


No, it's been back up.


----------



## Sono (Oct 28, 2021)

Jayro said:


> No, it's been back up.



Oh, so it's temporarily down now, and I just happened to notice it?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 29, 2021)

As 


Sono said:


> Oh, so it's temporarily down now, and I just happened to notice it?


As far as I know, yeah. @Chary is usually pretty good at rebooting the server as needed.


----------



## Sono (Oct 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> As
> 
> As far as I know, yeah. @Chary is usually pretty good at rebooting the server as needed.



I see

It's still weird though that it's not set to automatically restart (use a goto in batch, or an infinite for loop in bash).

Edit: though makes me wonder what the source of these weird random crashes are...


----------



## Kirgane (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm not playing a lot at the moment, but I tried to pop in for a visit and the server seems to be down at the moment - just letting you know.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 15, 2021)

Kirgane said:


> I'm not playing a lot at the moment, but I tried to pop in for a visit and the server seems to be down at the moment - just letting you know.


it was offline for a while by the looks of it
tried to log in around last week


----------



## Jayro (Nov 15, 2021)

Sono said:


> I see
> 
> It's still weird though that it's not set to automatically restart (use a goto in batch, or an infinite for loop in bash).
> 
> Edit: though makes me wonder what the source of these weird random crashes are...


It's running on Windows, not Linux. That could be half the issues right there.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Nov 16, 2021)

I wonder if it's cracked because i use TLauncher. Otherwise we need a Bedrock server.


----------



## SimisFul (Nov 17, 2021)

KeeperCP1 said:


> I wonder if it's cracked because i use TLauncher. Otherwise we need a Bedrock server.


Eww Bedrock


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 17, 2021)

SimisFul said:


> Eww Bedrock


ewww person from Quebec


----------



## Chary (Nov 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's running on Windows, not Linux. That could be half the issues right there.


We're moving it to Linux! I've also backed up the world files and will be uploading them to the gbatemp download center for everyone to have. The map was sadly really messed up though, with some really wonky world generation and issues that were causing the crashes. It should be fine, locally, but I think we might try to redo a new map that's more stable


----------



## Maq47 (Nov 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> We're moving it to Linux! I've also backed up the world files and will be uploading them to the gbatemp download center for everyone to have. The map was sadly really messed up though, with some really wonky world generation and issues that were causing the crashes. It should be fine, locally, but I think we might try to redo a new map that's more stable


Try using Mohist on the new version, and include plugins. I can provide mcMMO for everyone as well.


----------



## SimisFul (Nov 18, 2021)

Ayy if you're moving to linux I got a sweet bash script for automatic backups that shows a progress bar in-game


----------



## sailr (Dec 5, 2021)

open?


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Dec 5, 2021)

When will we get a bedrock server?


----------



## Kirgane (Jan 7, 2022)

Any news? 

Happy new year, btw ;]


----------



## Maq47 (Jan 7, 2022)

Kirgane said:


> Any news?
> 
> Happy new year, btw ;]


@Chary, please let us know if you need any help setting it up.


----------



## sailr (Jan 18, 2022)

I like Lu Xun's words very much: 
Original text:他大约的确是死了​*english:he is probably dead*​


----------



## Kirgane (May 14, 2022)

Shame that this seems to be dead, but that's okay - not trying to be snarky in the slightest but I know from personal experience that running a server can be a pain in the backside sometimes.

Anyone else here playing a modded server, either a known pack like FTB, or something custom? I was recently enjoying FTB OceanBlock in singleplayer right up until I stumbled upon a bug that made corrupt blocks causing Minecraft to crash on world save :\


----------

